#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-03
<vubuntor079> hi all
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor079
<ubot2> vubuntor079: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor079> minh muon tao mot file ubuntu.iso ma khi setup ubuntu thi luot bot mot so chuong trinh
<Stanley00> vubuntor079: thử với alternate cd hoặc remastersys, hoặc uck xem
<vubuntor079> vi du nhu minh chi muon de lai firefox va libre office chan han
<Stanley00> vubuntor079: vậy nên dùng uck hoặc remastersys, uck thì có sẵn trong kho phần mềm rồi, remastersys thì phải tự tìm trên mạng á
<Stanley00> vubuntor079: good luck! ;)
<vubuntor079> cam on ban nhieu nha
<vubuntor374> www.ubuntu.con - server down ???
<C4NoC> bình thường
<vubuntor374> vao k duoc
<vubuntor374> bi gi do
<vubuntor374> Site off-line The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding.  If you are the maintainer of this site, please check your database settings in the settings.php file and ensure that your hosting provider's database server is running. For more help, see the handbook, or contact your hosting provider.
<vubuntor374> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<vubuntor374> vao no ghi vay do
<vubuntor374> ubuntu server down roi
<vubuntor374> :D
<vubuntor374>  potay.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor374: down nghĩa là sao hả bạn?
<C4NoC> vubuntor374, có sao đâu
<vubuntor859> giup
<Stanley00> vubuntor859: what?
<vubuntor859> ubuntu software center bao loi
<vubuntor859> cai dat va go bo ko duoc
<vubuntor859> help
<Stanley00> vubuntor859: nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor859> minh dung phien ban 11.04
<vubuntor374> ubuntu server center dang bi hack
<vubuntor374> chac luon
<C4NoC> vớ vỉn
<vubuntor374> :))
<vubuntor374> ong vao thu coi
<vubuntor374> www.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor374> hoac tu update tren server ubuntu coi
<vubuntor374> thu di
<vubuntor859> khi mo ubuntu software center thi no bao repair lai
<vubuntor374> :))
<vubuntor859> ma khi repair thi lai bao loi
<C4NoC> đổi repo
<vubuntor859> no cu bat repair lien tuc
<C4NoC> chạy apt-get
<vubuntor859> giup minh voi
<vubuntor374> 5 ngay truoc server minh hoat dong binh thuong
<vubuntor374> gan day
<vubuntor374> khi vao web
<vubuntor374> thi no tro ve 1 trang web
<vubuntor374> http://searchportal.information.com/?o_id=94081&domainname=www.domain.com <<<,http://searchportal.information.com/?o_id=94081&domainname=www.domain.com
<bksupybot> Title: domain.com (at searchportal.information.com)
<vubuntor374> http://searchportal.information.com/?o_id=94081&domainname=www.domain.com
<vubuntor374> :-"
<vubuntor374> bi hack chac luon
<vubuntor374> don gian thoi cac ban vao day thu coi duoc k? http://www.ubuntu.com/
<C4NoC> có ảnh hưởng gì đâu
<vubuntor374> có chu ban
<vubuntor374> server minh luc truoc chay binh thuong
<C4NoC> offline rồi
<vubuntor374> gio vao thi bi tro ve 1 site khac
<C4NoC> đổi repo khác mà xài
<vubuntor374> khong tim duoc domain moi ghe minh mua domain den 5 nam lan
<vubuntor374> vay ma gio kiem k ra
<vubuntor374> potay
<vubuntor374> CaNoc co the noi ro hon kg? doi Repo cua cai gi?
<C4NoC> .g change ubuntu repo
<bkphenny> C4NoC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor374, đó
<C4NoC> vào đổi đi
<C4NoC> kiếm server khác mà down
<bksupybot> Title: Repositories/Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor374> uh thanks de minh thu
<C4NoC> vubuntor859, báo sao
<C4NoC> đừng pm
<C4NoC> vubuntor374, mở terminal chạy: sudo apt-get install -f
<C4NoC> vubuntor859,  mở terminal chạy: sudo apt-get install -f
<C4NoC> vubuntor859, ko pm
<C4NoC> vubuntor859, terminal mà ko biết
<C4NoC> vào tìm trong đống apps á
<Tux|Ubuntu> }ping
<C4NoC> vubuntor859, đã bảo ko pm
<C4NoC> vubuntor859, cứ nhập vào, nó ko hiện ra đâu
<Stanley00> http://www.ubuntu.com/ is back :))
<bksupybot> Title: Homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> vubuntor859, đã bảo ko pm
<C4NoC> ko đọc nữa
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> C4NoC: add vô ignore list đi :))
<vubuntor664> may toi sao khi cai ubuntu song thi chay rat em va muot. toi da vo tinh xoa mat file window nen khong khoi dong duoc. co cach nao de phuc hoi duoc khong
<Stanley00> vubuntor664: bạn cài bằng wubi à?
<vubuntor664> toi dow ubuntu ve cai tren may
<Stanley00> vubuntor664: bạn cài bằng cách gì? wubi? hay ghi ra đĩa rồi cài?
<vubuntor664> wubi. truoc do toi co cai ubuntu tren USB san roi, gan vao may thi khoi dong duoc ma khong gan thi no bao NTLDR is missing
<Stanley00> và bạn đã xóa phân vùng window đi à?
<vubuntor664> van toi nham la window va ubuntu la phan biet rieng nen toi da lo xoa phan vung window di
<Stanley00> vubuntor664: vậy có lẽ bạn phải cài lại thôi...
<vubuntor664> cai win ha ban
<Stanley00> không thích win thì cài lại ubuntu thôi...
<Stanley00> bỏ cái wubi đó đi
<vubuntor664> nam cho nao ban
<vubuntor664> wubi nam o dau ha ban
<Stanley00> hmm, lúc trước bạn cài nó ở đâu?
<vubuntor664> cho toi hoi wubi la zi zay ban
<Stanley00> !wubi
<ubot2> Wubi là một ứng dụng trên Windows giúp mọi người có thể cài đặt Ubuntu ngay trong môi trường Windows mà không ảnh hưởng gì đến ổ cứng. Hướng dẫn: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Cài_đặt_Ubuntu_từ_Windows
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu từ Windows – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor664> ban hoi toi cai cai zi o dau
<vubuntor664> ban co the chi toi cach phan vung o cung truoc khi cai  win duoc khong ban
<Stanley00> cuối cùng bây giờ bạn muốn làm gì?
<vubuntor664> cach phan vung o cung truoc khi cai win
<Stanley00> bạn muốn cài win?
<vubuntor664> van
<Stanley00> ổ cứng hiện tại phân vùng thế nào rồi? và bạn có định cài thêm hdh nào nữa không? bạn biết bao nhiêu về phân vùng ổ cứng?
<vubuntor664> gom o C chua thu muc win. o D chua du lieu. toi dinh cai ubuntu lai neu duoc. toi chi biet phan vung o cung la chia ra nhieu vung
<Stanley00> dung lượng mỗi phân vùng? và còn mấy câu hỏi ở trên chưa trả lời nữa...
<vubuntor664> 40G
<Stanley00> và bạn có định cài thêm hdh nào nữa không? bạn biết bao nhiêu về phân vùng ổ cứng? dung lượng "mỗi" phân vùng?
<vubuntor664> ban co tai lieu nao ve cach phan vung o cung khong
<vubuntor664> khong cai them he dieu hanh nao nua. toi cai ubuntu la nho wubi va huong dan giong ban goi toi hoi nay. no tu dong nen toi khong biet phan vung o cung la nhu the nao
<Stanley00> ok, giờ bạn đang dùng hệ điều hành nào vậy?
<vubuntor664> gio toi dang su dung ubuntu. Nho usb ma toi khoi dong duoc do
<Stanley00> bạn mở terminal lên, rồi cho tôi xem kết quả lệnh df -h
<vubuntor664> terminal cho nao ban
<Stanley00> !terminal
<ubot2> Terminal là một chương trình (cửa sổ dòng lệnh) dùng để điều khiển mọi hoạt động của máy tính bằng dòng lệnh. Để sử dụng terminal trong Ubuntu xem link: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> nhấn ALT F2, gõ gnome-terminal rồi nhấn enter
<vubuntor664> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on aufs                  627M   55M  573M   9% / none                  621M  708K  620M   1% /dev /dev/sdb1             4.0G  685M  3.4G  17% /cdrom /dev/loop0            658M  658M     0 100% /rofs none                  627M  244K  627M   1% /dev/shm tmpfs                 627M   20K  627M   1% /tmp none                  627M   92K  627M   1% /var/run none                  6
<vubuntor664> toi cho ban xem roi do
<Stanley00> đang suy nghĩ, cái này không phải cái tôi đang cần,
<Stanley00> bạn có thể kiểm tra xem trong ổ "C" của bạn còn dữ liệu không?
<vubuntor664> toi co 4 o de chu, DATA, SOFTWARE, SPSP2,file system la o nao
<Stanley00> ủa? sao nhiều vậy? sao lúc nãy bạn nó chỉ có 2 phân vùng thôi mà?
<vubuntor664> sao khi cai ubuntu xong ra bao nhieu do
<vubuntor664> luc truoc la window
<Stanley00> cho mình xem kết quả lệnh sudo fdisk -l nào, à và paste nó vào pastebin  nha, paste vô đây khó coi quá
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor664> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for details.  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ df -h Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on aufs                  627M   55M  573M   9% / none                  621M  708K  620M   1% /dev /dev/sdb1             4.0G  685M  3.4G  17% /cdrom /dev/loop0            658M  658M     0 100% /rofs none                  627M  244K  627M   1% /dev/s
<vubuntor664> paste vao dong nao ban. co 3 dong lan
<Stanley00> paste hết out put luôn, và cái lệnh là "sudo fdisk -l"
<vubuntor664> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for details.  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ df -h Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on aufs                  627M   55M  573M   9% / none                  621M  708K  620M   1% /dev /dev/sdb1             4.0G  685M  3.4G  17% /cdrom /dev/loop0            658M  658M     0 100% /rofs none                  627M  244K  627M   1% /dev/s
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> paaste vào cái trang đó dùm, paste thế này chỉ tổ hoa cả mắt
<vubuntor664> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701554/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor664> duoc chua
<Stanley00> rồi ok, không cần làm gì nữa hết, lấy đĩa win ra cài bình thường thôi.
<Stanley00> good luck
<vubuntor664> zay la hong het roi fai khong
<Stanley00> "không cần làm gì nữa hết, lấy đĩa win ra cài bình thường thôi."
<vubuntor664> ban chi toi cach xem dung luong tong the cua o cung trong ubuntu duoc khong
<Stanley00> mount ổ đó rồi vào trong system monitor mà xem
<vubuntor664> con cach khac khong cach nay toi khong hieu
<Stanley00> cách đó là cách dễ nhất tôi có thể nói, không thì mount phân vùng vào rồi chạy lệnh df -h <mount point>
<vubuntor664> system monitor cho nao
<Stanley00> bạn dùng ubuntu bản mấy thế?
<vubuntor664> 11.04
<Stanley00> nhấn nút window rồi gõ system monitor vào
<Stanley00> :-zz
<vubuntor664> nút window nam dau. cai nay la ubuntu ma
<vubuntor225> co ai o day giup minh voiw
<vubuntor225> help
<vubuntor225> ko co ai ah
<vubuntor225> nick m la : loveclik
<Stanley00> vubuntor664: còn gọi là nút supper, hoặc meta, nằm giữa ctrl và alt trái
<vubuntor225> ac
<vubuntor225> loveclick
<vubuntor664> bam roi ma khong dc
<vubuntor225> m dang co van de ve Libre
<vubuntor225> mong duwoc giup do
<Stanley00> vubuntor225: 8 dòng rồi mà vẫn chưa biết bạn gặp vấn đề gì... ROFL
<vubuntor225> ah
<vubuntor225> minh khong chay duoc LibreOfice
<Stanley00> vubuntor664: gnome-system-monitor chạy lệnh đó đi
<vubuntor225> cu chay la bi do man hinh
 * Stanley00 thật là mệt với cái kiểu support GUI
<vubuntor664> roi dc roi tk nha. thoi lam phien ban wa
<vubuntor225> help minh di
<Stanley00> vubuntor225: sorry, máy mình chạy bình thường, không có vấn đề gì nên mình không biết cách giúp
<Stanley00> vubuntor225: bạn chịu khó chờ tí đi vậy, có sn nào đi ngang qua thì sẽ giúp bạn thôi
<vubuntor225> ac
<vubuntor225> the thi bo tay
<vubuntor225> help Libre
<Stanley00> vubuntor225: trong thời gian chờ, bạn thử nhờ google đi
<vubuntor225> da thu
<vubuntor225> khong duwoc ban ah
<Stanley00> .g libre freeze ubuntu 11.04
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1753948
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] Libreoffice freezes entire system when using Classic desktop - 11.04 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Stanley00> vubuntor225: có thật là không được không?
<vubuntor225> uhm
<vubuntor225> minh cu chay len la bi do
<Stanley00> thế cái link mới phọt ra là cái gì thế?
<vubuntor225> noi chung la khong su dung douoc
<vubuntor225> oh
<vubuntor225> tks
<vubuntor225> de m thu
<vubuntor225> nhung sao noi nang bat lich su the
 * Stanley00 thích thế, lười nói nhiều lắm
<vubuntor225> vl
<CoconutCrab> tái nạm
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab, gàu gân
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab đang chán cơm thèm phở
<vubuntor165> ubuntu 11.04 không nhận d-com 3g e150 của viettel?
<Stanley00> .g e150 ubuntu 11.04
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-07/msg11802.html
<bksupybot> Title: ubuntu-bugs - [Bug 802091] Re: Modem Huawei e150 can not connect internet - msg#11802 - OSDir.com (at osdir.com)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 802091 in usb-modeswitch "Modem Huawei e150 can not connect internet" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802091
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #802091 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu): “Modem Huawei e150 can not connect internet” (at launchpad.net)
<Stanley00> vubuntor165: đã fix released rồi mà, bạn có uodate ubuntu chưa?
<vubuntor165> chỉ nhận d-com là usb bình thường thui!
<Stanley00> à cái đó hình như phải chỉnh gì nữa á, để mình nhớ lại đã
<vubuntor165> mình vừa dung ubuntu nên chưa bít gì cả
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu usb3g  mas store
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32575/what-usb-3g-dongles-are-working-in-canada
<bksupybot> Title: modem - What USB 3G dongles are working in Canada? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor165: bạn xem link này thử http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/huong-dan-cai-usb-3g-cua-viettel-tren-ubuntu-bang-hinh-anh-1297828.html
<vubuntor165> ừ!
<vubuntor165> cảm ơn bạn nhá !
<vubuntor165> để mình thử xem
<vubuntor282> fff
<vubuntor282> alo
<vubuntor531> lỗi cài ubuntu 11.04 trực tiếp trên ổ cứng
<Stanley00> vubuntor531: lỗi gì vậy bạn?
<CoconutCrab> đi lun
<vubuntor875> lỗi cài đặt ubuntu trực tiếp từ ổ cứng
<vubuntor875> Exception: Cannot install into C:\ubuntu. There is another file or directory with this name. Please remove it before continuing.
<Stanley00> oops, thôi sn CoconutCrab vào đỡ nè ;))
<CoconutCrab> xóa C:\ubuntu đi
<vubuntor875> mình đang cài dở thì mất điện
<vubuntor875> rìu
<vubuntor875> rùi
<vubuntor875> nhưng không dược
<vubuntor875> cài lạ thì báo lỗi
<Stanley00> vubuntor875: nó báo lỗi như trên ấy hả?
<vubuntor875> ừ
<vubuntor875> gỡ cũng không được
<Stanley00> có đang chạy wubi khi đang xóa không? chưa xóa được thì làm sao mà làm bước tiếp theo được chứ...  .zZ
<vubuntor875> không
<vubuntor875> khi cài lại thì nó bắt gỡ trước
<vubuntor875> nhưng gỡ không được
<Stanley00> giờ bạn đang trên window đúng không?
<vubuntor875> báo lỗi
<Stanley00> mở cmd lên với quyền admin, chạy lệnh sau "rd /s  C:\ubuntu" xem nó có báo gì không?
<vubuntor875> Windows cantnot file "rd"
<Stanley00> thay rd bằng del vậy
 * Stanley00 không thể tin nổi là oficial site của microsoft lại cho vd sai :))
<vubuntor875> vẫn vậy
<Stanley00> cái gì, không thấy del luôn á?
<vubuntor875> ừ
<Stanley00> win bản nào mà "xịn" vậy giời???!!!
<vubuntor875> win 7 utimate
<Stanley00> thôi, tại hạ bó tay với cái win này rồi, giờ vấn đề của bạn là hãy cố gắng xóa cái folder C:\ubuntu đó đi rồi cài lại. good luck!
 * Stanley00 lặn...
<LuXuBu> xai cai usb boot vao xóa cái c:\ubuntu đi
<vubuntor875> there is no disk in ther drive.Plase insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk1\DR1
<vubuntor875> mở wubi báo lỡi vậy
<vubuntor875> can mãi mới được
<LuXuBu> thế dc rùi đúng hem
<vubuntor875> :((
<vubuntor875> nản
<vubuntor875> thui chắc phải cài trên máy ảo
<Stanley00> vubuntor875: tội thế. Bạn bị ai "ép buộc" dùng Ubuntu vậy?
<vubuntor875> tò mò thui
 * Stanley00 nhớ lúc trước /me cài đâu có "rắc rối" dữ vậy ta?
<vubuntor875> gà tập đi mà
<LuXuBu> thế sao ko cài vào phân vùng ổ cứng lun cho xong
<LuXuBu> wubi làm rì
<vubuntor875> hồi trước cài phân vùng z nhưng phiền lắm
<vubuntor875> nối lại mệt bở hơi tai
<vubuntor875> chỉ đinh tìm hiểu thui mà
<vubuntor618> chào các bác
<vubuntor618> e cài oracle 10g xe trên 11.04
<vubuntor618> mà sao nó cứ bị lỗi hoài
<vubuntor618> ???
<vubuntor618> file deb down từ oracle về
<vubuntor618> >"<
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-04
<vubuntor988> sau khi chọn chức năng Start from a template/Browse
<vubuntor988> New/Business Correspondence/
<vubuntor988> nhưng bước tiếp theo phần bên phải theo hướng dẫn là phải chọn Modern letter
<vubuntor988> nhưng cửa sổ bên phải kh có chức năng này
<vubuntor988> chỉ có Project proposal
<vubuntor988> nếu em chọn nó và làm tiếp thì không thể load danh sách lên được huhu
<vubuntor988> giúp em với
<vubuntor725> hello
<n2i> .g ibus archlinux
<vubuntor907> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor907> ai giup minh cai dat cac phan mem tren linux voi
<vubuntor907> k co ai ca ah
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ừ
<n0bawk> out rồi còn ừ chi
<vubuntor060> hôm nay Microsoft vừa gởi thư than phiền cty ko mua đủ bản quyền cho windows và office, cơ hội cho Ubuntu và OpenOffice! Hehe
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ai á?
<C4NoC> vubuntor060, gửi mail lại, bảo giờ mềnh chuyển qua xài Libre + lunix
<vubuntor060> :)
<vubuntor699> xin chao
<vubuntor699> em hiện đang dùng windows
<vubuntor699> nhưng em muốn cài đặt linux để biết thêm về một hệ điều hành mới
<vubuntor699> rất mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ
<Lixu3r> cho đĩa ubuntu vào cài
<nobawk> vubuntor699: thì cài
<nobawk> !bg | vubuntor699
<ubot2> vubuntor699: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor699> em quen dùng windows
<vubuntor699> đang mới bắt đầu
<vubuntor693> Các bạn cho mình hỏi, sao mình ko gỡ bỏ dc kernels 2.6.38.8 cũ của ubuntu. Kernels của mình bây giờ là 2.6.38.11
<vubuntor693> mình gỡ nó báo lỗi thế này
<vubuntor693> nstallArchives() failed: (Reading database ...  (Reading database ... 5%% (Reading database ... 10%% (Reading database ... 15%% (Reading database ... 20%% (Reading database ... 25%% (Reading database ... 30%% (Reading database ... 35%% (Reading database ... 40%% (Reading database ... 45%% (Reading database ... 50%% (Reading database ... 55%% (Reading database ... 60%% (Reading database ... 65%% (Reading database ... 70%% (Rea
<vubuntor693> (Reading database ... 202793 files and directories currently installed.) Removing linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic ... Examining /etc/kernel/postrm.d . run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/initramfs-tools 2.6.38-8-generic /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub 2.6.38-8-generic /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic /etc/default/grub: 11: splash: not found run-parts: /etc/kernel/postrm
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor693
<ubot2> vubuntor693: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor693> Đây bạn ơi   http://paste.ubuntu.com/702217/
<vubuntor693> :(
<minhcanhdn0704> ^_^
<n2i> :~
<n2i> .g conky ppp
<n2i> .g google
<minhcanhdn0704> Mọi người có vẻ yên lặng nhỉ ^_^
<vubuntor203> Xin trợ giúp
<vubuntor203> Máy cài ubuntu 11.04 cùng Windows XP
<vubuntor203> Chức năng Wireless bị mờ đi
<vubuntor203> không sử dụng được Wireless
<vubuntor203> Xin chỉ cách khách phục với. Cám ơn rất nhiều
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-05
<vubuntor020> hic
<lmq2401> hà
<vubuntor020> anh ơi sao vào wifi = win 7 thì dc mà ubuntu lai ko dc mặc dù nó vẫn báo có kết nối ?
<khien> e kết nối = ubuntu nó có ghi là ok nhưng ko vào web dc
<khien> win7 thì nó load dc
<khien> giờ đang vào = win 7
<khien> nghĩa là có hiển thị là kết nối được thành lập . nhưng chạy firefox mãi ko ra trang google
<khien> còn cái win7 này click cái ok ngay
<khien> ko bít tại e cài cái gì sai ạ ?
<C4NoC> vui vậy
<C4NoC> connect wifi dc chÆ°a
<C4NoC> coi ip
<C4NoC> route
<C4NoC> đến router dc ko
<khien> vào router rồi làm sao nữa ?
<khien> chỉnh địa chỉ ip ?
<khien> ví dụ cái win 7 này e chỉnh tự động và dns của google 8844
<khien> thế trong ubuntu chỉnh chỗ nào ?
<C4NoC> vào ubuntu chỉnh lại thế
<C4NoC> có gì đâu
<khien> chỗ nào í ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ai bít
<C4NoC> vào chỗ biểu tượng mạng
<C4NoC> mà làm
<khien> làm á
<khien> hix
<khien> thôi out đây
<khien> hỏi vậy = thừa
<vubuntor216> anh owi
<khien> vào routes chỉnh mạng
<khien> thì gõ cái gì vào address
<khien> net mák
<khien> ..............
<khien> có anh nào hay chỉnh địa chỉ IP của máy trong ubuntu ko ?
<minhcanhdn0704> để chỉnh địa chỉ IP trong ubuntu
<minhcanhdn0704> em kích chuột vào biểu tượng mạng ở góc trên bên phải của màn hình
<minhcanhdn0704> chọn Chỉnh sửa kết nối (Edits Connection)
<minhcanhdn0704> Tiếp đó chọn mạng mà bạn đang sử dụng, (Nếu mạng dây thì là thẻ đầu tiên, wifi thì ở thẻ thứ 2)
<minhcanhdn0704> ở đây mình dùng mạng dây nên chọn Auto eth0 và kích Edit
<minhcanhdn0704> ở cửa sổ mới hiện ra (kích chọn thẻ thứ 3 - Thiết lập IPv4 - Config IPv4)
<minhcanhdn0704> ở phần Phương pháp - Method bạn kích chọn Manual thay vì tự động - Auto (DHCP)
<minhcanhdn0704> Bạn kích nút thêm và bắt đầu thiết lập địa chỉ IP :)
<minhcanhdn0704> Sau đó lưu lại là xong
<vubuntor235> Xin giúp đỡ.
<vubuntor235> Tôi cài ubuntu 11.04, không sử dụng được wireless vì bị vô hiệu hóa chức năng wireless
<vubuntor235> Nhờ mọi người giúp đỡ. Cám ơn rất nhiều
<vubuntor566> alo
<vubuntor566> ban ah`
<vubuntor566> cho minh hoi ty
<Stanley00> !ask } vubuntor566
<ubot2> Stanley00: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor566
<ubot2> vubuntor566: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor566> cách nào để cài unbuntu 11,04 vào máy
<Stanley00> !bg | vubuntor566
<ubot2> vubuntor566: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor971> có ai o VN ko a?
<minhcanhdn0704> ^_^
<Cooly> ko
<minhcanhdn0704> hi bạn
<vubuntor971> window
<vubuntor971> chao ban
<vubuntor971> minh co thac mac nay
<vubuntor971> ko biet ban hoac bat ky ai co the giai dap dum ko a?
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor971> minh da cai dat thanh cong ubuntu 11.04, và có giu lai window XP
<vubuntor971> nhung ko hieu sao khi khoi dong thi mac du mam hinh co hien cho minh lua chon vao Window hay Ubuntu nhÆ°ng ko the vao dc Win
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> dzui dzị
<C4NoC> nó báo sao/
<vubuntor971> khi man hinh hoi chon vao he dieu hanh nao, em chon Ubuntu thi dc, nhung chon Win thi no lai khoi dong lai nhu cu
<vubuntor971> em ko hieu tai sao nua bac.
<C4NoC> vubuntor971, chọn win thì nó sao?
<C4NoC> khởi động như cũ là sao
<vubuntor971> co nghia la no lai ve man hinh hoi tiep la chon hdh nao ay bac?
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> vubuntor971, cho coi cái /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vubuntor971> em lan dau tien sd linux nen hoan toan mu tit cac bac a
<C4NoC> chẹp
<C4NoC> vubuntor971, thế tập xài cho ngon đi
<C4NoC> bỏ windoof 1 thời gian
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor971> cam on bac
<vubuntor971> chac the thoi, cu voc mai roi cung ranh thoi. giong nhÆ° ngay bat dau tiep xuc voi MT ay bac
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> xài thử đi, ngon lém
<vubuntor971> ua?
<C4NoC> ôm cái windoof suốt chán lém
<vubuntor971> nhung ma minh muon cai cac phan men ben win sang Ubuntu co dc ko bac
<vubuntor971> ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor971, cái gì?
<C4NoC> vubuntor971, tùy cái
<vubuntor971> phai dung phan mem nao de ho tro
<vubuntor971> em nghe nói có những phần mềm hỗ trợ cài soft cho Ubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor971, muốn xài cái gì?
<vubuntor971> VD như ctrinh ghi đĩa chảng hạn
<C4NoC> vubuntor971, tìm trong software center
<C4NoC> vubuntor971, có đủ hết
<vubuntor971> vậy à bác/
<vubuntor971> mới đầu e sd cứ thấy nó bất tiện sao sao ấy/
<vubuntor971> chắc do chưa quen
<C4NoC> bất tiện gì đâu
<C4NoC> muốn cái gì
<C4NoC> vào đó kiếm
<C4NoC> tự nó down về cài
<C4NoC> sướng thấy mồ
<C4NoC> khỏi rắc riếc gì
<vubuntor971> nhưng bắt buộc phải nối mạng mới đc mà
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<C4NoC> giờ thời nào rồi
<C4NoC> mà ko xài mạng
<vubuntor971> ah
<vubuntor971> các phím tắt trong Ubuntu có thể chỉnh sửa dc ko bác?
<C4NoC> vubuntor971, dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor971, cái gì cũng làm dc
<C4NoC> muốn làm gì, lên google search
<vubuntor132> co ai cho m hoi chut
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor132
<ubot2> vubuntor132: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor132> m ko biet thu muc chua cac chuong trinh cai dat o dau nhi
<Stanley00> vubuntor132: ở trên forum ấy :))
<vubuntor132> tại m sợ k có ai ở đây
<Stanley00> vubuntor132: mà bạn cần biết để làm gì thế?
<vubuntor132> nói giúp đi
<vubuntor132> m hỏi thư mục trong ubuntu cơ
<vubuntor132> như Program trong windows ấy
<vubuntor132> m đang muốn đưa 1 chương trình vào startup
<vubuntor132> nhưng không biết browse vào đâu
<Stanley00> hì hì, bạn lên forum mà search đi, nhiều người hỏi cái này lắm rồi, với lại cái câu này không thể trả lời trong một 2 dòng nên mình mới kếu bạn search trong forum, chứ thôi thì mình đã nói thẳng ra rồi, đỡ tốn sức viết thế này.
<vubuntor132> cho mình key
<Stanley00> vubuntor132: uhm, hỏi thế phải hay hơn không, chương trình gì thế bạn? bạn cài từ nguồn nào?
<vubuntor132> search ko ra
<vubuntor132> cairodock
<Stanley00> bạn mở terminal lên, gõ thử "which cairodock" thử xem
<Stanley00> có lẽ là "which cairo-dock" chứ nhỉ...
<vubuntor276> ai tra loi cho m cau vua roi k
<vubuntor276> vua roi ko nhin thay man hinh chat nua nen phai login lai
<Stanley00> <Stanley00> bạn mở terminal lên, gõ thử "which cairodock" thử xem
<Stanley00> <Stanley00> có lẽ là "which cairo-dock" chứ nhỉ...
<vubuntor276> minh dung startup application
<vubuntor276> uhm
<vubuntor276> ok
<vubuntor987> có ai ở việt nam ko ạ
<vubuntor987> mình hỏi chút
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor987
<ubot2> vubuntor987: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor987> server linux của em đang chạy bình thường nhưng sau khi bị tấn công ! login vào thì không thấy thư mục home hiện nữa
<Stanley00> tấn công? nghe có vẻ nghiêm  trọng nhỉ? thế rồi sao nữa nào?
<vubuntor987> thì bjo
<vubuntor987> server không thể chạy được vì có login thành công qua console nhưng ko cd /home thì báo thư mục ko tìm thấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor987: ơ, login không được luôn à? hay là nó báo thế rồi chuyển tạm về /?
<vubuntor987> khi bị botnet ! ngập ram tắt đi login lại thì ko được fail pass ! hack lại đc pass root thì vào ko view được thư mục
<vubuntor987> vào qua live cd cũng có thư mục home nữa
<vubuntor987> chỉ có thư mục root bị phân quyền ko xem được qua live cd ạ
<Stanley00> live cd? cái server đó đang ở chỗ bạn à?
<vubuntor987> vâng
<vubuntor987> e bê server về nhà
<vubuntor987> cài lại ạ
<vubuntor987> vì ko thấy lên nhưng muốn backup lại code của khách nhưng ko bit cách nào
<Stanley00> hmm, bạn có dùng biện pháp nào để back up trước đây không?
<vubuntor987> thì bình thường vô host thì cpanel nó backup ạ
<Stanley00> nếu có backup thường xuyên thì dùng tài khoản root mà restore lại thôi.
<Stanley00> vậy thì sao không dùng cpanel mà restore luôn?
<vubuntor987> nhưng đâu có vào được host nữa a
<vubuntor987> login thành công nhưng ko có gì
<vubuntor987> thư mục kiểu như bị ẩn
<Stanley00> hú hú Tux|Ubuntu vào giúp vụ này nè
<Stanley00> ẩn? ý bạn là không truy cập được do phân quyền?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor987: server dùng debian, centos hay gì ?
<vubuntor987> centos ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> mấy user còn tồn tại không ?
<Stanley00> sn vào rồi, /me ngồi hóng thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó xóa thư mục home của user rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> (hoặc đổi ?) thì login bị thế
<vubuntor987> bjo e view ổ cứng
<vubuntor987> thì dung lượng vẫn bị chiếm 8G
<Tux|Ubuntu> nói chung là nó mà để shell hay rookit trong code hay db
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì backup lại cũng vẫn bị dính
<vubuntor987> nghĩa là vẫn còn code
<vubuntor987> bjo e chỉ thắc mắc tại sao thư mục home lại biến mất
<vubuntor987> e login bằng root
<vubuntor987> rồi cd /home nhưng báo thư mục ko tồn tại
<vubuntor987> ko ai giúp e ạ
<vubuntor987> e có màn hình khác điều khiển ! có yahoo nhìn cam rồi xem e vs ạ
<vubuntor987> dữ liệu của khách e ko bít làm thế nào
<kid__> các sn đâu hết rồi
<kid__> giúp đồng chí này đê
<vubuntor987> :9
<vubuntor987> :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor987: à há
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế cái home bình thường là cái nào ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> chưa mount chăng ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> hay nó ở ổ cứng khác
<vubuntor987> là thư mục chưa code của từng domain ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor987: boot os lên cho dễ nói
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor987: uhm nhưng mà nó là phân vùng riêng, nfs, hay ở chỗ nào khác mount vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> phân vùng nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> chẳng lẽ thằng cu nó format cả /home =)
<vubuntor987> nằm ở phân vùng riêng ạ
<vubuntor987> e remote lên bjo thì có hiện BOOT -  ROOT -  LOG
<vubuntor987> trong root thì có bin, boot,etc,httpd,lid,tmp,usr ....
<vubuntor987> nhưng ko có thư mục home
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor987: hỏi thật là bác có xài linux nhiều không ?
<CoconutCrab> chạy rồi
<vubuntor775> hix ! vậy các anh cho em hỏi e có thư mục root nằm trong disk ROOT nhưng vào qua live CD ko cho xem vì bị phần quyền ! bjo e phải xem thế nào ạ
<vubuntor775> làm sao để permission lại folder đó qua live CD
<Stanley00> vubuntor775: hỏi thật, bạn làm quen với linux nhiều chưa? về mount, permission?
<vubuntor775> e mới dùng 1 thời gian thôi ạ
<vubuntor775> e chỉ bít chạy lệnh thao tác thôi ạ
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: vô giúp sn này đi, /me không đủ khả năng rồi >:)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor775: trên live cd thì dùng root mà mount
<Tux|Ubuntu> thôi thì sudo nautilus
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi vào đâu thì vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> tìm loanh quanh xem
<vubuntor775> mising callback called fullpath =/root/.config/user-dirs.dirs
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-06
<vubuntor150> hello
<vubuntor150> anyone here?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor150: không có ai
<nguyenthientam> xin chào
<nguyenthientam> cho mình hỏi lệnh xhost là gì
<nguyenthientam> không ai trả lời à?
<nguyenthientam> Có bạn nào biết lệnh xhost là gì không?
<kid__> 3
<kid__> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl_xhost.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Command - xhost (at linux.about.com)
<kid__> more : xhost-help
<nguyenthientam> có bạn nào nói rõ hơn đưcọ không?
<nguyenthientam> xhost +hostname : của mình bị báo lỗi
<nguyenthientam> thực ra mình cài oracle, chả biết nó dugnf lệnh đó làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> nguyenthientam: man đi
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor237> co ai do k
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor543> alo
<vubuntor543> co ai giup minh k
<Lixu3r> ?
<vubuntor543> minh k khoi dong dc run application
<vubuntor543> bat alt +f2 len bam vao run application nhung k dc
<vubuntor543> alo
<C4NoC> chạy cái gì?
<C4NoC> gõ có đúng ko mà đòi chạy
<Lixu3r> alt+f2 = run application rồi mà
<Lixu3r> còn bấm gì nữa
<khien> anh ơi , học lập trình C dùng kate mà sao nó khác ở trường
<khien> kate  ở trường có terminal luôn , sao cái kate mới này ko có :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> khien: lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> khien: tìm loanh quanh moi nó ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc cài thêm plugins gì đó
<khien> anh học lập trình C cơ bản í , anh hay dùng cái gì mà như kate ko ?
<Stanley00> khien: Tux|Ubuntu hình như dùng emac hay vim gì đấy :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> khien: mình có được học đâu
 * Tux|Ubuntu tủi thân 
<khien> nâng cấp gói kate làm sao anh ?
<khien> câu lệnh trên terminal là gì ạ ?
<vubuntor206> Tôi muốn có phần mềm cài đặt máy in canon LBP2900 vào máy Latop HP?
<Stanley001> .g ubuntu LBP2900 driver
<bkphenny> Stanley001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<bksupybot> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> Nho' la` tren Ubuntu co' cai' HPLIP quan ly' may' in HP ma`
 * n2i cha co' may' in ma` xai` :(
<vubuntor196> có ai giúp không
<nobawk> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor196> có ai giúp không
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor196> :T
<C4NoC> chứ sao
<vubuntor196> bainj giúp tui với
<C4NoC> có biết hỏi cái gì, mà giúp?
<vubuntor196> màn hìn desktop tui trắng tinh à
<vubuntor196> hình như bị lỗi bữa hôm cài compiz
<C4NoC> ubuntu mấy?
<vubuntor196> 10.04lst
<vubuntor196> 10.04 LTS
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> ai bảo cài compiz chi
<vubuntor196> hì
<vubuntor196> đẹp mà
<C4NoC> vga gì?
<vubuntor196> nivia
<C4NoC> đến đâu thì trắng tinh?
<vubuntor196> hôm bữa  bình thường
<vubuntor196> thèng em nó cài hiệu ứng trong suốt j đó, không đc, nên xóa
<vubuntor196> >>>>>> bị lỗi lun
<C4NoC> thế xóa hết config gnome đi
<vubuntor196> xáo toàn bộ hả
<C4NoC> xóa config gnome
<vubuntor196> chỗ nào có chữ compiz sao
<C4NoC> trong home á
<C4NoC>  .gconf , .config , .gnome gì gì đó
<vubuntor196> rồi
<vubuntor196> không còn i cả
<C4NoC> logout, dzô lại coi
<vubuntor196> cũng bị :))
<vubuntor196> :((
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> thế chả biết, tạo account khác xem
<vubuntor196> màn hình desktop vẫn có, nhưng mà khi tắt mới thấy :(
<C4NoC> lulz
<C4NoC> thế xóa compiz đi
<nobawk> :3
<C4NoC> hỏi nobawk kìa
 * nobawk chả biết gì compiz
<vubuntor196> nobawk
<vubuntor196> :(
<vubuntor196> tạo acc khác, đăng nhập màn hình trống trơn lun
<vubuntor196> hizzzzzzzx
<C4NoC> ai bảo rờ dzô
<vubuntor196> có khi nào cài gói tiếng việt bị lỗi không ta
<vubuntor196> axxxxxxxxx
<vubuntor196> ko tử sao biết
<C4NoC> ps -ef | grep compiz
<C4NoC> kill compiz đi thử xem
<nobawk> có thể ko phải do compiz
<vubuntor196> cái này do thèng em cài hiệu ứng trong suốt j đó, cài không đc > xóa >>> bị
<C4NoC> vubuntor196, kill compiz đê
<C4NoC> start metacity lên
<vubuntor196> cảm ơn bạn đã giúp đỡ
<vubuntor196> bùn ngủ quá
<vubuntor196> đi ngủ
<vubuntor196> mai tính tiếp
<vubuntor196> kiểu này chắc cài lại qua
<C4NoC> cần gì
<C4NoC> cài mấy cái khác dzô xài
<C4NoC> openbox, pekwm
<C4NoC> lxde
<C4NoC> vubuntor196, login vào console , rồi chạy startx
<C4NoC> vubuntor196, edit file .xinitrc
<vubuntor196> có lệnh nào khôi phục cài đặt ban đầu không C4noc
<C4NoC> vubuntor196, hem
<vubuntor196> áh
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-07
<vubuntor074> xin vui long ho tro cho toi !
<vubuntor074> toi dang su dung win 7 va Ubuntu 11
<vubuntor074> voi HDD 160 , ram 2G nhu vay co du suc dung cho 2 he dieu hanh hay khomg !
<CoconutCrab> được
<vubuntor074> vay nen chia nhu the nao !
<vubuntor074> hien tai minh cai U va W tren o dia c:/
<vubuntor074> khoang 55G
<vubuntor074> nhu vay la du de 2 he dieu hanhhoat dong on dinh khong !
<CoconutCrab> ổ đĩa không quan trọng lắm, đủ chỗ chứa là nó sẽ chạy thôi
<vubuntor074> cam on nhieu !
<vubuntor074> heheheh
<vubuntor074> nghe noi nhieu bay gio moi thu Ubuntu
<vubuntor074> co gi ban ho tro minh  nhe . cam on
<vubuntor036> có ai ko ạ
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor036> hi
<vubuntor036> anh cho em hỏi chút
<vubuntor036> em compile gnuradio-3.1.0, g++4.3
<vubuntor036> ../../../../gnuradio-core/src/lib/general/gr_log2_const.h:37: error: explicit template specialization cannot have a storage class
<vubuntor036> nó báo lỗi này
<vubuntor036> em ko sửa đc
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor036, cái gì thế
<vubuntor036> lỗi khi em dịch gnuradio ạ
<vubuntor232> xin chào
<vubuntor232> có ai help minh van de nay ko
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor232> trùi
<vubuntor232> ko co ai hả
<C4NoC> ò
<vubuntor232> nhut dau thiet
<C4NoC> có thấy hỏi gì đâu
<C4NoC> mà hỏi
<C4NoC> giúp
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor232> ai help moi hỏi chu
<vubuntor232> ko ai help noi ra ai nghe
<vubuntor232> van de la website
<C4NoC> lulz
<vubuntor232> chuyen tu window sang ubuntu
<vubuntor232> kho cái là phân biet chư hoa chữ thường trong linux
<vubuntor232> jo làm sao
<vubuntor232> ko lẻ ngồi chỉnh lại het
<vubuntor232> oải như củ cải
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<C4NoC> đó là do thiết kế từ đầu
<C4NoC> ai bảo ko phân biệt từ đầu
<vubuntor232> oa ao
<vubuntor232> ko có tool nào repare ha
<C4NoC> chắc ko
<vubuntor232> hay la setup cho linux ko phan biet chu hoa chu thuong dc ko
<C4NoC> KHÔNG
<vubuntor232> hic
<vubuntor232> kho roi
<C4NoC> ai bảo hok theo lunix từ đầu
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> với làm chặt chẽ
<C4NoC> thì lúc nào cũng phải phân biệt hoa thường chứ
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor232: code lởm giờ trách ai
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor232> aoi
<vubuntor232> lich su de ali
<vubuntor340> chao cac ban
<vubuntor340> minh ko danh duoc dau vi co van de voi unikey
<vubuntor340> minh vua cai dat unikey
<C4NoC> ok
<vubuntor340> x-unikey
<vubuntor340> bay gio go bo ra thi bao loi
<vubuntor340> hien tai ko dung duoc gnaptic
<vubuntor340> va ko the cai gi dc
<vubuntor340> co ai biet loi nay ko a?
<C4NoC> lỗi gì
<C4NoC> gnaptic là cái gì
<vubuntor340> loi cai x-unikey
<vubuntor340> ko the remove no duoc
<C4NoC> ai bảo cài x-unikey
<C4NoC> có ibus-unikey đó ko xài
<C4NoC> vubuntor340, kệ nó
<C4NoC> gỡ chi
<C4NoC> vubuntor340, cài ibus-unikey vào xài
<vubuntor340> gio ko cai dc cai gi moi noi chu a
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> sao ko cài dc
<vubuntor340> vao synaptic thi no ba la "E: The package x-unikey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report"
<C4NoC> vubuntor340, remove nó ra
<C4NoC> vubuntor340, cài ibus-unikey vào
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot`> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor340> van de cua em la lam sao de remove
<vubuntor340> em thu moi cach thong thuong deu ko dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor340, vào synaptic mà remove
<vubuntor340> ko vao dc synaptic
<vubuntor340> nhu em bao oe tren day a
<vubuntor340> vao no bao ngay la : : The package x-unikey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report"
<vubuntor340> dong cai cua so do thi mat ca synaptic luon
<C4NoC> ghê dzị
<C4NoC> vubuntor340, apt-get remove
<vubuntor340> uninstall no thi no bao la phai  manually remove moi dc
<vubuntor340> root@ron-K40IJ:/home/kien# apt-get remove E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> kill nó đi
<vubuntor340> kill kieu gi a?
<C4NoC> sudo kill -9
<C4NoC> coi cái pid của nó
<C4NoC> vubuntor340, ps -ef | grep dpkg
<vubuntor340> em ko hieu lam
<vubuntor340> co ai bi roi thi giup e cai
<C4NoC> vubuntor340, làm đi
<vubuntor340> do phai cai lai,
<vubuntor340> em go 2 lenh do roi
<vubuntor340> :(]
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-08
<vubuntor784> máy em bị lỗi font chữ ư thành -
<vubuntor784> bây h em phải làm sao
<nobawk> vubuntor784: đó chắc là do dùng tcvn
<nobawk> chuyển mã sang unicode rồi dùng unicode chắc là ko bị thế
<vubuntor784> cách chuyển sang unicode thế nào vậy bác
<nobawk> vubuntor784: tại liệu .doc hả?
<vubuntor784> vâng
<nobawk> vubuntor784: có cái chương trình chuyển mã gì đó
<nobawk> vubuntor784: là add-on cho openoffice/libreoffice, down về mà xài thôi
<vubuntor588> chao cac ban
<vubuntor588> cac ban cho minh hoi
<vubuntor588> minh lo tay xoa may file trong root
<vubuntor588> bay h mot so lenh ko dung dc
<vubuntor588> muon khoi phuc lai thi phai lam tn nhi?
<kid__> lệnh nào không dùng được?
<kid__> mà bạn xóa như thế nào
<nobawk> chắc tèo luôn rồi :))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-09
<vubuntor781> giup em cai card man hinh dc k a ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó bị làm sao ?
<vubuntor781> down card ve roi  Sau đó, cũng Copy files tải được ra Desktop, nhấn Ctrl+Alt+F3, đăng nhập sau đó gõ lệnh :  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  Tiếp đó, gõ lệnh sau để cài đặt :  sudo sh ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-*.run
<vubuntor781> nhung no k chay a
<vubuntor781> vao System - Admisnistration - Hardware Drvers cung k duoc
<vubuntor781> giup em voi a
<Stanley00> vubuntor781: bạn đã bật các nguồn multiuniver với university gì gì đó chưa?
<vubuntor781> da that su em k biet :D
<vubuntor781> a chi giup em
<Stanley00> bạn dùng U bản mấy vậy?
<vubuntor781> da 10.04
<Stanley00> vậy mở synaptic lên, rồi vào phần resposity gì đấy...
<vubuntor781> synaptic la cho nao a
<Stanley00> ALT + F2 cho nó lẹ
 * Stanley00 cũng chẳng nhớ nó nằm đâu nữa
<vubuntor781> cai resposity la j vay anh
<Stanley00> vô settings/respositories
<vubuntor781> da no k cho chon cai do anh
<Stanley00> ?
<Stanley00> không có cái gì?
<vubuntor781> vo settings thi dc nhung k chon dc cai respositories
<Stanley00> nó bị sao mà không chọn được?
<vubuntor781> da cai dong chu~ do' k hien^ len, no bi mo`
<vubuntor781> bam vo k dc
<Stanley00> kỳ vậy?
<vubuntor781> vay gio lam sao cai card dc anh
<Stanley00> thôi bạn pastebin cái file /etc/apt/sources.list đi, sửa bằng tay vậy
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor781> lam sao em mo dc cai file do anh ?
<Stanley00> thôi, mở terminal lên, chạy cái lệnh sau nha "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit" rồi gửi cái link vô đây
<vubuntor781> da day anh http://paste.ubuntu.com/704726/
<Stanley00> hmm, chạy lệnh này trước đi "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<vubuntor781> da xong roi anh
<Stanley00> rồi chạy lại  "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit"
<vubuntor781> da xong luon anh
<vubuntor781> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704728/
<Stanley00> hic, thôi bạn chịu khó đọc cái sau này nha, chừng nào cài được cái pastebinit rồi tính tiếp
<Stanley00> !bg | vubuntor781
<ubot2> vubuntor781: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor781> da
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor781: cài driver của nVidia làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> cứ chơi tạm driver ở Additional Drivers đã
<Tux|Ubuntu> không ổn mới phải dùng drivers của nVidia
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn không ổn nữa thì xài mặc định
<vubuntor781> da tai vi em dung Visual Effects ma k dc anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor781: ...
<vubuntor781> da tai vi em dung Visual Effects ma k dc anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> (chiu vào xó, chuyên dùng classic)
<vubuntor781> em k doi qua che do Normal dc
<vubuntor781> anh oi, trong huong dan dau co muc nao chi cach cai dat pastebinit dau a
<nobawk> cài vô?
<vubuntor781> cai vo? la sao a
<vubuntor781> em doc roi nhung k co cai nao chi cach cai dat "pastebinit"
<Stanley00> nhưng có mục cài đặt phần mềm, và các lỗi gặp phải khi cài đặt phần mềm
<vubuntor781> da
<vubuntor781> minh cai dat het tat ca cac muc trong Synaptics Package Manager luon ha anh
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<vubuntor781> nhocttn@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit [sudo] password for nhocttn:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? nhocttn@ubuntu:~$
<vubuntor781> <nobawk> em k cai dc
<kalinka> ubuntu 11.10 có leak mirror nào chưa nhỉ
<kalinka> hết chịu nổi 11.04 ròi, xài cầm cự thôi
<vubuntor017> a ơi thư viên conio.h của lập trình C trên ubuntu ko có , vậy ta thay = cái nào ạ ?
<vubuntor017> #include<???>
<kalinka> vubuntor017: đừng xài mấy hàm trong conio
<vubuntor017> hàm trong conio là những cái gì ạ ?
<vubuntor017> chi tiết hơn ?
<vubuntor017> có link hướng dẫn ko a ?
<vubuntor468> Alo anybody
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor468
<ubot2> vubuntor468: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor468> có bạn nào cho mình nhờ 1 chút
<vubuntor468> mình đang cần 1 cái mail
<vubuntor468> .edu
<vubuntor468> của Bách Khoa để unlock con máy điện thoại
<vubuntor218> anh ơi , cái phần mềm chỉnh ảnh như paint trong MS DOS là cái gì anh ?
<vubuntor218> ví dụ em chụp màn hình rồi dán vào chỗ nào để cắt ảnh í ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor218: nếu muốn chụp ảnh màn hình thì nó có lưu trực tiếp ra file luôn mà, đâu cần phải dán đâu?
<vubuntor218> buzz !
<vubuntor218> vâng
<vubuntor218> nhưng em cắt
<vubuntor218> cắt chỉnh sửa
<Stanley00> vubuntor218: dùng GIMP đi...
<nobawk> gimp
<vubuntor218> ok , em đang cài , hihi
<vubuntor351> hinh nhu linux co kannel 3.xx co phai khong? minh muon update kannel tu ubuntu 11.04 nhu the nao?
<nobawk> upgrade lên ubuntu bản mới?
<vubuntor351> update the nao minh cung cha hieu hinh nhu nghe noi cai kannel nay nhanh hon nen muon thu xem vi so voi win thi ubuntu xu ly cham hon thi phai
<vubuntor351> sao cha ai noi ji cho minh hieu voi ,minh moi dung thuc su khong biet j luon
<nobawk> update lên bản mới
<nobawk> 2 là tự down kernel về build
<nobawk> nhưng bản 2 và bản 3 của kernel cũng ko khác nhau là mấy cho máy desktop
<nobawk> -> cứ bản cũng mà dùng
<vubuntor351> mà cho mình hỏi gõ tiến việt có phai cái Ibus-unikey là tốt nhất không
<vubuntor351> và mình muốn nó tự chạy khi khởi động thì phải làm sao(đừng cho hiện cái bảng ra thì tốt)
<nobawk> nó tự chạy mà?
<nobawk> lúc nào cần thì ấn phím để trigger nó
<nobawk> ko hiện cái bảng thì vào option mà chỉnh
<vubuntor608> xxin giup do
<vubuntor608> Xin giup do
<vubuntor608> Xin giúp đỡ
<vubuntor608> có ai ko
<vubuntor608> làm ơn
<vubuntor608> hic
<vubuntor608> thôi xin chào
<vubuntor608> chúc cộng đồng U ngủ ngon
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-01
<vubuntor940> alo
<vubuntor940> Sao mình chạy file cài đặt wubi trong iso sau khi bug ra thì nó không chạy
<vubuntor940> Alô
<vubuntor940> alô
<vubuntor940> Sao mình chạy file cài đặt wubi trong iso sau khi bug ra thì nó không chạy
<vubuntor940> Sao mình chạy file cài đặt wubi trong iso sau khi bug ra thì nó không chạy
<vubuntor940> giúp mình với
<vubuntor940> các bạn ơi
<vubuntor940> Sao mình chạy file cài đặt wubi trong iso sau khi bug ra thì nó không chạy
<vubuntor490> Sao mình chạy file cài đặt wubi trong iso sau khi bug ra thì nó không chạy, giúp mình với
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor490: có lần lặp đi lặp lại mãi 2 câu đó không?
<vubuntor490> có ai trả lời đâu
<vubuntor490> tưởng k có ai
<vubuntor490> giúp mình với
<vubuntor490> Nó bị lỗi: Program too big to fit in memory
<TuxInDarkNight> .g Wubi Program too big to fit in memory
<iPhenny> TuxInDarkNight: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000397.htm
<iSupyBot> Title: Program too big to fit into memory (at www.computerhope.com)
<TuxInDarkNight> .g ubuntu Wubi Program too big to fit in memory
<iPhenny> TuxInDarkNight: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000397.htm
<iSupyBot> Title: Program too big to fit into memory (at www.computerhope.com)
<vubuntor490> Cám ơn ^^
<vubuntor490> để xem thử
<TuxInDarkNight> vkl
<TuxInDarkNight> Xét cho cùng cũng chỉ là Google mà lười vào cố hỏi để có được cái link mà click
<vubuntor954> co ai ko?
<vubuntor954> cho minh hoi ti
<TuxInDarkNight> không có ai
<TuxInDarkNight> có thích hỏi gì thì hỏi
<vubuntor954> minh dang tap dung ubuntu
<vubuntor954> nhung khong biet cai tieng viet
<TuxInDarkNight> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<vubuntor954> ban biet huong dan minh cai
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<vubuntor954> u
<iSupyBot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor954> de minh xem
<vubuntor954> cam on ban nhe
<vubuntor059> minh lam khong duoc ban oi, no khong chay
<vubuntor059> nó vẫn báo lỗi
<vubuntor059> :(
<vubuntor059> Tải file từ server ubuntu tưởng ngon
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor059: checksum cái file iso đi
<TuxInDarkNight> mà giờ wubi nó có cục cài riêng mà
<vubuntor059> hồi sáng tải file .iso
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor059: checksm nó đi !
<vubuntor059> ra được cái code nay: 8DA9E228 - FA4C0B59 - CF73CDB2 - 58B3B88B
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor059: lấy mã cái file trên cái chỗ download về mà check
<vubuntor059> tui gà mờ côg nghệ đó h` có bik check sum là j` đâu
<vubuntor059> Tui đow ở đây: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<iSupyBot> Title: Desktop | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<TuxInDarkNight> .g ubuntu-vn checksum
<iPhenny> TuxInDarkNight: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=14748
<iSupyBot> Title: List of Security Tools Available in Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<TuxInDarkNight> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor059> Check r sao nữa bạn
<vubuntor059> 8DA9E228 - FA4C0B59 - CF73CDB2 - 58B3B88B
<vubuntor059> ubuntu khó quá
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor059: ừ khó
<vubuntor059> Checksum rồi sao nữa bạn
<TuxInDarkNight> xem nó có khớp nhau không
<TuxInDarkNight> thấy khó dùng quá thì thôi
<vubuntor059> Khớp với mã trên website hã bạn
<vubuntor059> minh down ở đây: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<iSupyBot> Title: Desktop | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor059> mã sum file iso: 8DA9E228 - FA4C0B59 - CF73CDB2 - 58B3B88B
<vubuntor059> giúp mình với............
<vubuntor122> anh em cho hoi?
<n0bawk> anh ko cho
<vubuntor122> ubuntu 12.04 co chay duoc cung Win8 64bit ko?
<vubuntor122> :D
<n0bawk> chắc đc nếu ko có cái EFI củ chuối gì gì đó của bọn windows
<vubuntor122> hihi
<vubuntor122> vay la ko chay duoc :D
<vubuntor122> vi cai len nhung khi boot ko thay W8 dau
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor122: kết luận hay vãi
<TuxInDarkNight> =))
<MitsukiAR> :D
<vubuntor122> :D
<vubuntor393> Minh bị lỗi này khi biên dịch code C
<vubuntor393> No rule to make target on
<TuxInDarkNight> có makefile không?
<vubuntor393> ko
<vubuntor393> mình code trên Eclipse
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor393: tạo project C hoặc C++
<TuxInDarkNight> cài đầy đủ đồ chơi
<TuxInDarkNight> là nó chạy thôi
<vubuntor393> gcc ròi
<vubuntor393> essential rồi
<vubuntor393> còn gì nữa không bác
<TuxInDarkNight> đủ rồi thì thôi
<TuxInDarkNight> chạy thử code bằng tay trên terminal coi
<vubuntor393> nhưng mà nó zẫn lỗi
<TuxInDarkNight> chạy và biên dịch code trên terminal được không?
<vubuntor393> Để thử cái
<vubuntor393> Được
<vubuntor393> Mình làm bằng terminal thì được
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor393: lúc tạo project có chọn loại project là C hay C++ không?
<vubuntor393> có, mình chọn C
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor393: nhấn nút build ?
<TuxInDarkNight> Ctrl+B
<TuxInDarkNight> cài CDT chưa vậy?
<vubuntor393> cdt r! Ctr B rồi! cdt thì mình tải file zip về rồi cài offline
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor393: khuyên thật bạn xài bản Eclipse có sẵn CDT trên trang chủ của eclipse
<vubuntor393> thì mình tải bản đó rồi cài file zip chứ không cài trực tuyến
<TuxInDarkNight> vậy thì chả có lý do gì không được hết
<vubuntor393> các plugin của Eclipse nằm ở đâu z
<vubuntor393> khi cài nó nằm ở đâu z bác
<TuxInDarkNight> eclipse/plugins
<vubuntor393> z eclipse nam o dau bac
<TuxInDarkNight> chỗ bạn giải nén cái file zip bạn tải về được từ eclipse.org
<vubuntor764> xin cac anh giup
<vubuntor764> e vua su dung
<vubuntor764> gpart thi chon nham creat partition table
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor764: apply chÆ°a?
<vubuntor764> roi ah
<vubuntor764> thi gio mat het phan cung
<vubuntor764> khong biet chach nao lay lai phan cung
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor764: đừng làm gì hết
<TuxInDarkNight> cứ chạy liveCD/LiveUSB
<TuxInDarkNight> rồi dùng testdisk mà scan
<TuxInDarkNight> .g ubuntu-vn recovery tut teskdisk
<vubuntor764> e tat may mot lan roi
<iPhenny> TuxInDarkNight: http://clonezilla-sysresccd.hellug.gr/recover.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Clonezilla-SysRescCD - Documentation: Data Recovery (at clonezilla-sysresccd.hellug.gr)
<TuxInDarkNight> .g ubuntu-vn recovery tut testdisk
<iPhenny> TuxInDarkNight: http://clonezilla-sysresccd.hellug.gr/recover.html
<TuxInDarkNight> .g ubuntu-vn.org recovery tut testdisk
<iPhenny> TuxInDarkNight: http://clonezilla-sysresccd.hellug.gr/recover.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Clonezilla-SysRescCD - Documentation: Data Recovery (at clonezilla-sysresccd.hellug.gr)
<TuxInDarkNight> .g site:ubuntu-vn.org recovery tut testdisk
<iPhenny> TuxInDarkNight: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?p=160495
<iSupyBot> Title: [TUT]Data Recovery - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor764: nó đấy
<TuxInDarkNight> tắt máy không sao
<TuxInDarkNight> đừng đụng đến nó là được
<vubuntor764> a co the huong dan cau lenh ro hon
<vubuntor764> e moi bat dau nen khong biet nhieu
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor764: tut kia hướng dẫn chi tiết đó thôi
<vubuntor764> mien la minh khong ghi hay xoa gi vao no la khong sao ah
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor764: uhm
<vubuntor764> e thay may huong dan do danh cho ubuntu 8.04
<vubuntor764> e dang dung cai 12.04
<TuxInDarkNight> Với testdisk nó giống nhau thôi
<vubuntor764> den buoc analysis
<vubuntor764> thi no bao no partition is bootable
 * CoconutCrab đi down warez
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<vubuntor901> Các bác ơi. Ubuntu 12.04 có hỗ trợ cài app bên ngoài không nhỉ. hay chỉ hỗ trợ app trên Store ^^
<vubuntor901> hi`
<TuxInDarkNight> vubuntor901: chỉ hỗ trợ cài từ Store thôi
<TuxInDarkNight> mỗi app 199$
<TuxInDarkNight> =]]
<vubuntor901> xạo hả
<vubuntor901> mắc zậy ai
<vubuntor901> zài
<vubuntor901> Hỏi thiệt mà
<vubuntor901> Trên Store có Google Chrome không bạn
 * TuxInDarkNight đi hỏi mọi người xem Store nó là cái gì
<NgoHuy|stupid> Store
<NgoHuy|stupid> =]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<vubuntor216> Hey, có anh em nào giúp em cai mac os cho ubuntu 12.04 ko ? thanks
<Stanley00> kênh này hôm nay bị troll à?
<Stanley00> :-ss
<CuaLuongTinh> vubuntor216: cài ubuntu 12.04 cho máy Mắc thì biết
<CuaLuongTinh> ngược lại không biết
<vubuntor216> em cài ubuntu rồi, làm sao minh cài giao diên mac os cho nó ây ?
<CoconutCrab> không biết
<CoconutCrab> cài Mắc đi cho lành
<Stanley00> tốt nhất không nên cài...
<vubuntor216> thấy giao diên mac os đẹp quá a, hay là chỉ em làm sao cho ubuntu có giao diện đẹp đi
 * Stanley00 xài mặc định, đẹp phết =))
<NgoHuy|stupid> killall xinit
<NgoHuy|stupid> :]]
<CoconutCrab> cài mắc đi
<vubuntor216> vay chi em cach cai di
<vubuntor216> thanks
<vubuntor001> lam the nao de truy cap cac file bi khoa trong thu muc nhir
<C4NoC> chmod chown
<C4NoC> chattr
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-02
<vubuntor000> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor000> lam sao lay lai phan vung khi da cai ubutu roi. Co nghia la dua tro lai phan vung cua Windowns
<vubuntor000> ko ai noi cho toi biet voi
<vubuntor000> neu ai nhan duoc cau hoi cua toi. xin gui cau tra loi ve dia chi email: quang_ig@yahoo.com. Thanks
<vubuntor508> em chào các anh chị, em vừa cài ubuntu 12.4 xong. em toàn thấy tiếng anh
<vubuntor508> em muốn sử dụng tiếng việt có được ko ạ
<kid__> được bạn
<kid__> .g cài ngôn ngữ tiếng việt ubuntu-vn.org
<iPhenny> kid__: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/513
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt ngôn ngữ Việt cho Libreoffice 3 trên Ubuntu 10. - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> vubuntor508: https://nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/cai-dat-ngon-ngu-tieng-viet-cho-ubuntu/
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt ngôn ngữ tiếng Việt cho Ubuntu | nguyentieuhaus blog (at nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com)
<vubuntor508> em cảm ơn anh chị ah
<vubuntor016> các bác cho em hỏi muốn share hai máy dùng ubuntu thì làm thế nào ạ
<vubuntor016> em đã click vào sharing option và chọn share
<vubuntor016> mà bên kia k thấy máy
<vubuntor016> đã dùng samba mà chưa được
<vubuntor016> mong các bác chỉ giúp
<_Tux_> dùng samba như bình thường thôi
<_Tux_> share với Windows cũng như thế
<vubuntor016> em dùng samba mà chưa được bác ạ
<_Tux_> thì cứ share ra
<_Tux_> bác kia vô mục network browse là được
<vubuntor016> http://www.itnews.vn/he-dieu-hanh/hdh-linu-unix-mac-os/hdh-linux/cai-d%E1%BA%B7t-va-c%E1%BA%A5u-hinh-samba-share-trong-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt và cấu hình Samba share trong Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin | ITnews (at www.itnews.vn)
<vubuntor016> bọn em làm theo hướng dẫn này mà chưa đươc
<vubuntor016> há»±
<vubuntor016> em vừa xem cái đấy bác ạ
 * _Tux_ chả cài đặt cũng chả cấu hình gì :(
<vubuntor016> bây h em vào connect to server nó báo
<vubuntor016> can't load the supported server method list
<vubuntor016> LD
<vubuntor016> :(
<_Tux_> connect thẳng tới bằng lệnh
<_Tux_> trong File Manager
<_Tux_> nhấn Ctrl+L
<_Tux_> rồi gõ smb://ip_máy_cần_connect
<vubuntor016> cound not display ip_,,,,,, bác ạ
<vubuntor016> Nautilus cannot handle smb locations
<_Tux_> vubuntor016: bạn không hiểu là cái đoạn ip kia là cái gì à
<vubuntor016> không phải
<vubuntor016> em hiểu mà lúc em gõ smb://192.168.1.37
<_Tux_> uhm đúng rồi
<vubuntor016> thi no thông báo là could not display smb://192.168.1.37 bác ạ
<Tux|Lamentos> vubuntor016: kiểm tra lại địa chỉ ip bên kia share chưa
<vubuntor016> bọn em kiểm tra trên modem rồi bác ạ
<vubuntor338> cho em hoi: tai sao khi tat mang khong day thy lam the nao de bat lai duoc
<Tux|Lamentos> vubuntor338: bật wifi lên chứ sao
<vubuntor338> e dang dung may vaio
<vubuntor338> e bat nhung dong bat mang no bi an? nen e k bat dc
<vubuntor338> lam the nao de bat len vay anh
<vubuntor643> Cho em hoi lenh nao lay sour trang web ve vay may anh ?
<kid_> source trang web?
 * Stanley00 mới lục lại nội quy diễn đàn mình, được cái này, mà không biết còn dùng không nhỉ, hay là có cái mới hơn rồi? http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=5556
<iSupyBot> Title: Bản thảo nội qui mới của diễn đàn - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor244> còn prào nào còn thức không
<vubuntor244> dấu nhắc lệnh trong pytho là phím nào vậy mọi người
<vubuntor244> làm sai mà quay lại k được
<vubuntor244> cứ phải gõ lại
<vubuntor244> chán thế
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-03
<Girl> haizzz
<Girl> vn oi
<Girl> có ai ko
<Tux|Lamentos> không có ai
<Girl> chài
<Girl> mãi moi tìm ra cái # nì
<Girl> mệt
<Girl> mêt
<Girl> Tux|Lamentos có thê reg hô e cai nick dc ko a
<Girl> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * Red_Rose help me reg my nick
<vubuntor844> shut down ubutu server
<Red_Rose> cai gì
<Red_Rose> sao lai shut down
<vubuntor844> tai doi server di cho khac tat ngang thuong xuyen so bi hu
<Red_Rose> troi oi
<Red_Rose> ko hiêu
<vubuntor844> tai dang thu nghiem chua dung nhieu lenh comman dc
<vubuntor844> shut down ngay su dung lenh gi
<Stanley00> hai bạn dùng tiếng việt có dấu dùm được không?
<vubuntor844> ok
<vubuntor844> shut down ngay dùng lệnh gì
<Stanley00> vubuntor844: có tên lệnh "shutdown" luôn đó mà?
<Red_Rose> chài
<Red_Rose> chỉ hộ e cách reg cái nick cái
<Stanley00> Red_Rose: reg IRC à? thấy hình như bạn reg rồi mà?
<vubuntor844> shutdown
<Red_Rose> trời ơi
<Red_Rose> e đã làm gì đâu mà reg
<Red_Rose> có bít cm reg đâu
<Red_Rose> chục năm mới vào lại
<Stanley00> Red_Rose: ~Hoa@irc.freenode.net ...
<Red_Rose> tv có dấu gì mà lỗi vậy trời
<Red_Rose> bó tay lun
<Stanley00> Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Stanley00> =))
<Red_Rose> thôi khoi
<Stanley00> Red_Rose: chuẩn luôn nè http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<vubuntor844> ko dc mới hỏi chứ mình đâu có cài
<iSupyBot> Title: freenode: frequently-asked questions (at freenode.net)
<Red_Rose> cha phải reg
<Red_Rose> chả có ma nào
<Stanley00> vubuntor844: không được thế nào? lỗi gì?
<vubuntor844> lệnh shutdown ko tác dụng chứ
<Stanley00> toàn bộ lệnh của bạn như thế nào?
<vubuntor844> shutdown -P
<Stanley00> và output là...?
<vubuntor844> shutdown --help
<Stanley00> Usage: shutdown [OPTION]... TIME [MESSAGE]
 * Red_Rose e làm việc tiếp vậy
<Red_Rose> 1 hour back
<Stanley00> Red_Rose: pp
<vubuntor844>  pp
<vubuntor087> anh nao huong dan em len facebook trong ubnutu  giup voi ?
<C4NoC> vào network setting, đổi dns sang 8.8.8.8
<vubuntor087> ko biet cho de doi
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu đổi dns
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.tinhte.vn/threads/448529/
<C4NoC> chỗ biểu tượng mạng ấy
<iSupyBot> Title: đổi DNS cho ubuntu | Tinhte.vn - Cộng đồng Khoa học & Công nghệ (at www.tinhte.vn)
<Stanley00> LOL, tinhte mới ghê :-ss
<NgoHuy|stupid> tinhte toàn sn đấy anh ah
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> mình không theo kịp họ đâu
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<vubuntor087> thnks
<Stanley00> NgoHuy|stupid: mới đọc cái link vừa search được, đúng là toàn sn =))
<vubuntor777> alo
<K4NoK> a nô
<vubuntor777> cac bac nao ranh ve cai dat ubuntu cho e hoi dc k a
 * K4NoK hơm cài ubuntu 
<vubuntor777> chứ cài gì
<vubuntor777> là vậy nè
<vubuntor777> e mới mua con dell inspirion n5420
<vubuntor777> đc cài sẵn
<vubuntor777> 11.10
<vubuntor777> nay e up len 12,04
<vubuntor777> thì k vô đc wifi lẫn card eth
<vubuntor777> đã khắc phục đc
<vubuntor777> vấn đề nan giải là
<vubuntor777> máy k nhận card rời
<vubuntor777> nvidia 630m
<vubuntor777> e cài tùm lum driver vô r
<vubuntor777> vẫn k đc
<vubuntor777> cứ hiện độ phân giải 640x... quên r
<vubuntor777> :D
<vubuntor777> h khắc phục sao ạ
<vubuntor777> :((
<vubuntor777> chán ghê luôn
<K4NoK> có xài vừa card rời vừa onboard ko?
<vubuntor777> có
<vubuntor777> máy dùng intel hd4000 và 630m
<vubuntor777> h e mún dùng 630m thôi
<vubuntor777> mà nó k nhận driver
<K4NoK> cái đấy hình như support ko ổn lắm
<K4NoK> hỏi n0bawk với Tux|Lamentos ấy
 * K4NoK ko xài ko biết
<vubuntor777> vậy h làm sao switch về hd4000 bây h
<vubuntor777> và dùng lệnh gì để gỡ bỏ cái driver nvidia
<vubuntor777> e cài bằng file run ở trên web
<vubuntor777> bác nào có sđt cho e xin e hỏi hoặc hẹn cafe cài đặt giùm e đc k ạ,e sẽ trả lễ :((
<K4NoK> glxinfo | grep Render
<K4NoK> coi nó ra cái gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor777: gỡ thì chạy cái lệnh uninstall gì đó
<vubuntor777> lệnh sao ạ
<vubuntor777> đợi e tí
<vubuntor777> e bật máy
<vubuntor777> chạy lệnh uninstall sao ạ
<vubuntor777> máy e đã update lên kernel 31 r
<vubuntor777> khổ ghê,cài cái driver cho broadcom đã khó
<vubuntor777> cái này còn khó hơn
<vubuntor777> máy báo
<vubuntor777> glx missing
<vubuntor777> couldnt find rgb glx visual or fbconfig
<K4NoK> ờ
<vubuntor777> vậy h sao nữa ạ
<K4NoK> chẹp
 * K4NoK chịu
<K4NoK> hem có laptop đấy
<K4NoK> :D
<vubuntor777> h màn hình đang ở độ phân giải cực thấp
<vubuntor777> :(
<vubuntor777> bác nobawk ơi
<vubuntor777> hỗ trợ e đc k ạ
<vubuntor777> bây h e cài cái NVIDIA-Linux-*.run rồi
<vubuntor777> bây h e muốn gỡ cái gói đó ra
<vubuntor777> gỡ hết tất cả driver của nvdia ra để làm lại từ đâu
<vubuntor777> h làm cách nào ạ?
<K4NoK> ubuntu nó có cái đám driver nvidia
<K4NoK> sao phải cài file .run kia
<vubuntor777> tại e update nvidia current
<vubuntor777> nó cũng k đc
<vubuntor777> nên e cài luôn cái run
<vubuntor777> h chả bik gỡ làm sao để cài lại từ đầu
<vubuntor777> alo
<vubuntor777> đi đâu hết r
<vubuntor777> :((
<n0bawk> vubuntor777: có lệnh uninstall gì đó
<n0bawk> tự đọc manual của nó đi
<vubuntor777> đọc ở trên trang của nó à
<vubuntor777> vậy bác giúp e cài cho máy nhận card rời k
<vubuntor777> đc k bác?
<n0bawk> máy có 2 card
<n0bawk> thích nhận card rời ko thôi
<n0bawk> thì vào bios disable cái card on-chip đi
<vubuntor777> khi cài cái driver xong e vô phần setting
<n0bawk> đó là cách đơn giản nhất
<n0bawk> còn muốn chạy cả 2 card
<vubuntor777> nó cứ báo là chạy cái nvidia-xconfig as root
<n0bawk> thì lại là vấn đề khách
<n0bawk> vubuntor777: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<vubuntor777> chạy r
<vubuntor777> thì
<vubuntor777> nó đưa về độ phân giải 600....
<n0bawk> vubuntor777: vậy thì bạn phải check lại xem nó đang dùng card nào
<n0bawk> nói bạn nãy h ròi
<vubuntor777> check làm sao bác
<n0bawk> dễ nhất là bạn vaò bios,disable cái card intel đi
<n0bawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor777> bios disable nó sao
<vubuntor777> mình còn k bik
<vubuntor777> :((
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> coi manual của máy
<vubuntor777> mình đọc manual từ
<vubuntor777> tối 7h hqua
<vubuntor777> tới 2h khuya
<n0bawk> vào bios của nó trước khi khởi động
<vubuntor777> ngủ
<vubuntor777> sáng nay
<n0bawk> ấn phím f2 gì đó
<vubuntor777> đọc nữa
<vubuntor777> mà vẫn k làm đc
<vubuntor777> :(
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor777> bác ở hcm hay ở đâu vậy bác
<n0bawk> thế đập đi cài windows cho lành :))
<n0bawk> mình ko có ở hcmc
<vubuntor777> máy cài win r
<vubuntor777> mình cần ubuntu làm rom cho android
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor777> :((
<n0bawk> vậy h google cách disable cái card intel trong bios đi :D
<n0bawk> cách đó đơn giản nhất
<vubuntor777> bác cho mình số đt đc k
<vubuntor777> ?
<n0bawk> ko
<n0bawk> ở đây ko ai cho số dt, nick chat hay gì cả
<vubuntor777> vậy h làm sao để mà đc hỗ trợ bây h
<n0bawk> bạn nhờ ai đó, hoặc ai đó sẵn sàng cho bạn số dt
<n0bawk> lên FB rủ đi cà phê chắc có nhiều người đi
<n0bawk> mình ở nơi khác nên ko đi cà phê với bạn đc
<vubuntor777> cái chính là mình k tìm đc ai rành về ubuntu
<vubuntor777> ở hcm
<vubuntor777> bây h bạn chỉ lại giùm mình nhé
<vubuntor777> driver đã cài
<vubuntor777> mìh vô
<vubuntor777> terminal
<vubuntor777> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<vubuntor777> xong rồi
<vubuntor777> sudo service lightdm restart
<vubuntor777> đúng k bạn
<Red_Rose> hai\
<Red_Rose> còn ai ko ta
<n0bawk> vubuntor777: vấn đề là
<vubuntor777> ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor777: chạy cái nvidia-xconfig xong nó có báo gì ko
<n0bawk> xem xorg.log có báo lỗi gì ko
<n0bawk> cat /var/log/Xorg.log
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor777
<ubot2> vubuntor777: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vubuntor777> đợi mình chút nhé
<vubuntor777> using x configuration file : ......
<vubuntor777> backed up.....
<vubuntor777> new X configuration .....
<vubuntor777> mấy chữ đầu tiên như thế đó
<vubuntor222> cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor222> tại sao em cài archlinux mà nó ra cái màn hình đen thui vậy
<vubuntor222> sao mấy cái screenshot trên google đẹp vậy
<vubuntor222> mà em cài nó ra đen thui
<mit> vubuntor222: mới cài nó đen thui dzị là đúng òi, phải cài thêm mí cái nữa cơ
<vubuntor856> có ai biết dấu nhắc lệnh trong python không
<vubuntor856> chỉ mình với
<n0bawk> wut the?
<vubuntor856> ý là ví dụ như trong cm ấy
<vubuntor856> các lệnh mình gõ
<vubuntor856> khi gõ xong
<BobonutCrab> thì bấm enter
<vubuntor856> thì dùng phím mũi tên chỉ lên
<vubuntor856> k phải
<vubuntor856> gọi lại nhưng cái mà mình đã gò trước đó
<vubuntor856> nhưng trong cm ấy các bạn
<vubuntor856> trong python nha
<NgoHuy|ngu> python
<BobonutCrab> thì bấm cái mũi tên lên
<NgoHuy|ngu> ênter
<NgoHuy|ngu> rồi như terminal thôi
<NgoHuy|ngu> :|
<vubuntor856> ^[[A
<vubuntor856> bấm mũi tên lên
<vubuntor856> ^^
<BobonutCrab> okay
<BobonutCrab> terminal lụi
<vubuntor856> nó ra vậy
<BobonutCrab> dùng cái khác đi
<BobonutCrab> không thì ctrl-p, ctrl-n
<vubuntor856> chỉ có ctrl + D là thoát khỏi python
<vubuntor856> còn lại là ^n
<vubuntor856> ^p
<vubuntor856> gõ cả câu lệnh dài dài
<vubuntor856> xong rồi nó lỗi 1 dấu chấm
<vubuntor856> thế là phải gõ lại cả hết
<vubuntor856> k biết làm sao mà gọi lại
<BobonutCrab> dùng cái terminal emu nào mà lụi vậy
<vubuntor856> ?
<vubuntor856> mình k hiểu
<vubuntor856> mình vào terminal của ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor856> sau khi cài python
<vubuntor856> gõ python
<vubuntor856> vậy là chạy thôi
<BobonutCrab> oho
<vubuntor522> alo. các bạn ơi hỗ trợ mình cài ubuntu với. Mình tải file .iSO rồi
<NgoHuy|ngu> .g unetbootin
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|ngu: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<iSupyBot> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor045> hi các bác
<vubuntor045> có bác nào dùng NIOS II trên ubuntu chưa
<vubuntor045> em định dùng cái ấy
<CoconutCrab> là cái dzì
<vubuntor045> mà kiếm file altera_upds k thấy
<vubuntor045> bác nào dùng rồi chỉ em phát
<vubuntor045> cần có cái altera_upds này để update ip-core của altera
<_Tux_> clgt
<CoconutCrab> altera là cái gì đó FPGA thì phải
<vubuntor045> có vẻ k khả quan lắm nhỉ
<vubuntor045> hình như k có bác nào dùng
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> chả ai dùng
<vubuntor045> :((
<_Tux_> Cái đó đắt lòi kèn ra mà ta :)
<vubuntor045> http://www.altera.com/education/univ/software/upds/unv-upds.html
<iSupyBot> Title: University Program Installer (at www.altera.com)
<vubuntor045> chính xác là đắt lòi kèn thật
<vubuntor045> nhưng nó có bản univer
<vubuntor045> nhưng em ms thấy cho windown thôi
 * _Tux_ thấy có bản cho linux
<vubuntor045> ở đâu đấy ạ
<vubuntor045> cho em phát em cám ơn nhiều nhiều
<_Tux_> không share warez ở đây
<_Tux_> vubuntor045: lên Google mà tìm
<_Tux_> đầy à
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor045> Em ngồi mãi k ra ms mò lên làm phiền các bác
<vubuntor045> chứ k em đâu dám
<vubuntor045> :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor045: tự tìm đi
<_Tux_> không tìm được thì lập trình FPGA làm gì nữa cho mất công
<vubuntor045> ^^
<vubuntor045> hành trình chuyển hẳn sang ubuntu cũng lắm gian nan
<_Tux_> vậy thì xài Windows
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn :D
<vubuntor045> nói thế thì nói làm gì bác
<_Tux_> hơ chả vậy thì thế nào
<vubuntor045> thì tìm cách
<vubuntor045> thì đi hỏi
<vubuntor045> vấn đề là cần hỏi đúng người
<_Tux_> vubuntor045: vấn đề là bạn tìm kiếm quá kém
<_Tux_> hoặc chưa tìm mà đang cố lười
<_Tux_> để khỏi phải tìm
<vubuntor045> bác đang nghĩ ai cũng như mình đấy à
<_Tux_> mình nghĩ ai cũng lười như mình
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor045> thôi bỏ đi
<vubuntor045> em chỉ thấy hơi lạ là bác Tux chia sẻ trên mạng khá nhiểu
<vubuntor045> lại đưa ra nhận xét nhanh thế
<vubuntor045> nếu k phải mất công k thấy
<vubuntor045> thì em lên đây hỏi để nghe bác mỉa mai làm giề
<_Tux_> .g altera linux download torrent
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://torrentz.eu/af1ef098dbb926986f51c1604d4fa798b3c76e8c
<iSupyBot> Title: Altera.Quartus.II.v10.0.LINUX-SPYRAL - 1 Torrent Download (at torrentz.eu)
<_Tux_> vubuntor045: ra là Google nó ngu quá bạn nhể
<_Tux_> ;)
<_Tux_> vubuntor045: xem ra mình nất công quá nhể
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> mất*
<CoconutCrab> khụ
<CoconutCrab> #warez-vn à
<_Tux_> vubuntor045: thấy chưa
<_Tux_> Ops lên tiếng kìa
<_Tux_> :(
<vubuntor045> chưa bác ạ
<vubuntor045> cái altera tool thì có cả cho ubutu
<vubuntor045> mà chỉ có cái University Program Installer là k thấy thôi
<CoconutCrab> nghe khám nghiệm bảo hiến máu + mệt + làm việc quá sức => đột quỵ
<vubuntor110> xin hỏi các bạn có cách nào share dcom 3G của máy thật cho máy ảo virtualbox ko?
<vubuntor110> Mình đang sài ubuntu desktop 12.04
<vubuntor110> Lúc trước khi còn sài win7 và wmware thì mình làm dc
<vubuntor110> khi chuyển qua ubuntu và virtualbox mình chưa thực hiện dc, mong các bạn chỉ giúp
<NgoHuy|stupid> nat
<NgoHuy|stupid> chỉnh cái network là nat
<NgoHuy|stupid> dễ hơn brigde
<CoconutCrab> nát
<hellonearth8X> còn ae nào ko ? giúp mình cái này với
<NgoHuy|stupid> ?
<hellonearth8X> minh bi loi nay : W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<iSupyBot> Title: Index of / (at archive.canonical.com)
<_Tux_> .g gpg key invaild launchpad.net
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104213/gpg-invalid-signature
<iSupyBot> Title: GPG Invalid Signature - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<hellonearth8X> van bi loi
<_Tux_> hellonearth8X: add key khác vô là được
<hellonearth8X> minh da lam theo ca 2 cach o link tren nhung ko het duoc
<_Tux_> key nó invaild thôi mà
<hellonearth8X> key khac la key nao ?
<_Tux_> mà không thì cứ kệ nó
<_Tux_> có khi vài ngày hết
<_Tux_> :)
<hellonearth8X> :)) hay nhi
<hellonearth8X> lam cach nao de tim va xoa key do di vay ?
<hellonearth8X> làm cách nào để tìm và xóa key đó đi được ?
<_Tux_> .g how to delete gpg key ubuntu
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107177/how-can-i-remove-gpg-key-that-i-added-using-apt-key-add
<iSupyBot> Title: repository - How can I remove gpg key that I added using apt-key add -? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<hellonearth8X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258466/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hellonearth8X> key mình cần xóa là cái nào vậy ? mình tìm ko thấy cái nào giống cả
<_Tux_> 40976EAF437D05B5
<_Tux_> ^
<hellonearth8X> cái key đó làm gì có trong list key của mình đâu , search mãi chẳng thấy
<hellonearth8X> ko có thì làm sao mà xóa được :O
<hellonearth8X> ???
<hellonearth8X> giúp mình nốt với
<_Tux_> hellonearth8X: có thể cái key đó không phải là key của user
<_Tux_> mà key của hệ thống
<_Tux_> hellonearth8X: đọc qua về gpg key tí
 * _Tux_ bận chơi Games
<hellonearth8X> mình đang tìm cách sửa cho nó nhanh chứ ngại đọc lắm , chưa cần tìm hiểu đọc nặng đầu mà lại mau quên :))
<_Tux_> hellonearth8X: vậy thì mặc nó
<_Tux_> đôi lúc nó bị vậy
<_Tux_> 1-2 ngày update lại là hết
<hellonearth8X> ừ , chắc vậy , mấy hôm trước chẳng add thêm repo nào cả , chỉ update như bt thôi , tự dưng lại phát sinh cái lỗi này
<hellonearth8X> cứ kệ vậy :D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-04
<CoconutCrab> eh he he
<CoconutCrab> trên đó mà cũng vào được irc à? :3
<vubuntor014> chao moi nguoi, em moi cai lai ubuntu nhung lo tay xoa het du lieu , gio may chi co 1 o cung va dang cai ubuntu, em muon chia lai o dia thi lam the nao ak. em cam on
<CoconutCrab> bỏ live CD vào chạy gparted
<CoconutCrab> à, dùng qua web interface
<CoconutCrab> không thì tầm trưa qua chỗ nhà C8
<vubuntor014> có phần mềm nào hỗ trợ chia ổ trên ubuntu không ạ
<vubuntor014> kiểu như magic partition bên win ạ
<CoconutCrab> đấy, gparted
<vubuntor014> em cài song rồi bây h down gparted rồi chia trực tiếp trên ubuntu được không ạ
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<vubuntor014> anh có cái link nào cho em xin 1cái ạ
<CoconutCrab> sudo apt-get install gparted
<vubuntor014> anh co dung teamviewer khong ạ,
<CoconutCrab> khoong
<vubuntor274> Lỗi này là gì vậy các anh, sau khi gõ vào terminal bất dòng lệnh đó rồi enter thì hiện lên thế này E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor274> Lỗi này là gì vậy các anh, sau khi gõ vào terminal bất dòng lệnh đó rồi enter thì hiện lên thế này E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
 * WuDeFang hugs MeiMei 
 * Red_Rose hihi
 * Red_Rose sn 87
 * Red_Rose bi ca lo ti gap lai
 * Red_Rose xêp' ghê' nghe nhac
<vubuntor447> Xin được hỏi mấy anh là khi mình sử dụng HDH Unbutu thì có bị thanh tra nhà nước phạt vì vi phạm bản quyền không?
<lmthuong> có ai đó còn thức, làm ơn help dùm cái nài
<lmthuong> đang xài ubuntu 12.04, hôm qua vọc gì không bít mất thanh dash rồi,giờ làm sao tìm lại thanh dash đây mấy anh
<lmthuong> bác gút gồ cũng pó tay ròi
<lmthuong> hình như mọi người ngủ chưa thức
<lmthuong> :(
<lmthuong> có ai không ?
<lmthuong> hizz
<vubuntor862> Nhờ các bạn chỉ giúp việc cấu hình chức năng "internal network" trên virtualbox giữa máy ảo và máy thật chạy ubuntu 12.04
 * Red_Rose Chao` Ca? nha`
 * Red_Rose chao` Kamchatka
<vubuntor862> Mình cần cấu hình mạng ảo trên virtualbox để kết nối máy ảo và máy thật, vì mình ko có switch nên ko thể cấu hình theo kiểu bridge và NAT
<n0bawk> vubuntor862: switch là sao?
<n0bawk> vubuntor862: nếu bạn chọn NAT, thì nó sẽ NAT qua host (máy tính của bạn)
<n0bawk> vubuntor862: nếu bạn chọn bridge, thì nó sẽ lấy 1 ip từ modem/router/dhcp server
<n0bawk> vubuntor862: khi đó máy thật vói máy ảo như là 2 máy độc lập trong mạng
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor862> NAT và bridge để kết nối ra mạng ngoài, còn ý mình là kết nối giữa máy ảo và máy thật để test thui
<Kamchatka> NAT đấy
<vubuntor862> vì ở nhà ko có switch để cấu hình bridge cho máy ảo thấy máy thật
<n0bawk> ko cần switch
<n0bawk> bridge thoải mái
<vubuntor862> vay ah
<n0bawk> đúng rồi
 * Red_Rose Kamchatka min`h day
<vubuntor779> Bạn gì hồi nảy nói máy ảo virtualbox dùng chế độ bridge thì có thể thông tới máy thật mà ko cần gắn dây mạng vẫn dc, mình thử rùi ko dc
<vubuntor779> gan day mang vao moi dc con bo ra thi ko dc
<Kamchatka> tất nhiên
<Kamchatka> rút dây mạng ra nó disable card mạng
<Kamchatka> bridge kiểu gì
<vubuntor779> phan attached to: chọn Bridged Adapter
<vubuntor779> Name chọn là eth0
<vubuntor779> hết
<vubuntor779> làm sao để ko gắn dây mạng mà máy ảo vẫn kết nối đến máy thật
<vubuntor779> Mình thấy dùng Internal network nhưng chưa thành công
<vubuntor779> bạn nào làm thành công thì chỉ giúp với
<Kamchatka> NAT
<Kamchatka> chọn NAT mà xài
<n0bawk> vubuntor779: phải up cái interface
<n0bawk> vubuntor779: rồi set ip tĩnh
<n0bawk> vì rút dây khỏi mạng thì làm gì có thằng nào tự cấp ip
<n0bawk> ko có ip thì sao mà vào
<vubuntor779> up cai interface cua may ao hay may that?
<n0bawk> cả thật cả ảo
<vubuntor779> minh thay ca 2 may van up eth0 het
<n0bawk> set ip cho máy thật
<n0bawk> set ip cho máy ảo
<vubuntor779> ok
<vubuntor779> lam rui
<n0bawk> ifconfig -a
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor779
<ubot2> vubuntor779: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor779> may that dat IP: 192.168.10.1
<vubuntor779> may ao dat 192.168.10.10
<vubuntor779> ca 2 may de dat o card eth0
<vubuntor779> ping van ko thay
<n0bawk> vubuntor779: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#idp17444608
<iSupyBot> Title: Chapter 6. Virtual networking (at www.virtualbox.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor779: ifconfig -a
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor779
<ubot2> vubuntor779: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor779> ifconfig -a thay eth0 va lo
<n0bawk> vubuntor779: bảo paste thì paste đi
<vubuntor779> minh lam ben may kia
<vubuntor779> doi ti
<vubuntor779> minh ket noi may kia ra internet
<n0bawk> vubuntor779: nếu bạn cắm mạng có dây vào thì bridge đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor779: mà khi rút mạng ra thì bridge ko đc
<n0bawk> thì bạn nên xem xét stop cái thằng network manger đi
<n0bawk> rồi tự config, ifup cái interface bằng tay
<n0bawk> trong phần config của virtualbox set cái bridge interface sang cái bridge nào mà bạn muốn
<n0bawk> trong cả 2 trường hợp đều ko đc thì coi lại kernel module driver
<n0bawk> nếu vẫn ko đc
<n0bawk> thì có thể phải dùng cái bridge-utils
<n0bawk> tạo cái bridge interface rồi add cái eth0 với cái tun/tap của thằng vbox vào
<n0bawk> nói chung hơi phức tạp nên chịu khó google đi :))
<vubuntor107> minh day
<vubuntor107> nho ban xem link ip
<vubuntor107> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259636/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor107> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259639/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor107> de day mang ping ok
<vubuntor107> rut ra thi out
<n0bawk> vubuntor107: đang dùng distro nào?
<vubuntor107> may that dung ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor107> may ao dung centos 6
<n0bawk> vubuntor107: lệnh kia chạy trong ubuntu hay centos?
<n0bawk> vubuntor107: vào ubuntu chạy
<xdien> hi
<n0bawk> vubuntor107: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<n0bawk> rút dây mạng ra chạy tiếp
<n0bawk> sudo ifconfig eth0 10.204.200.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<xdien> Cho mình hỏi làm sao để bật or tắt một sevice của dbus vậy?
<n0bawk> vubuntor107: ping lại xem có đc ko
<vubuntor107> ok
<vubuntor107> de minh thu
<n0bawk> xdien: kill?
<xdien> vậy làm sao bật nó mỗi khi khởi động với gnome
<n0bawk> thì cho nó vào startup
<xdien> vậy có cách nào config nó không vì nó quản lý các chuong trình tự đông chạy cho gnome?
<n0bawk> dbus làm gì có quản lý cái gì
<n0bawk> nó là message bus thôi mà?
<n0bawk> ko thích xài dbus thì tắt nó đi
<n0bawk> cho 1 rổ các ứng dụng nghỉ làm việc
<n0bawk> thế là khoẻ :P
<vubuntor736> minh lam y chang nhu ban noi
<vubuntor736> van ko dc
<n0bawk> vubuntor736: có lệnh nào báo lỗi gì ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor736: cả trong lẫn ngoài ko ping đc luôn hả?
<vubuntor736> bao loi Destination Host Unreachable
<vubuntor736> uhm
<xdien> ak, thanks bạn nha, giờ này mới hiểu rõ nó
<n0bawk> vubuntor736: mệt nhể :))
<vubuntor736> trên dây có chổ nào đưa hình chụp lên ko?
<vubuntor736> mình gửi cái hình cho bạn xem
<n0bawk> up lên đâu đó
<n0bawk> thôi đợi tí thử lôi cái virtualbox về chạy thử coi nó ra làm sao :))
<vubuntor736> cám ơn bạn rất nhiệt tình
<vubuntor736> Virtualbox này mình cài trong kho của ubuntu đấy
<vubuntor007> xin hoi minh muon chia o de cai win nhung vao gparted o dinh dang ext4 khong unmount duoc ai giup voi
<vubuntor736> I'm bo tay
<n0bawk> gparted?
<vubuntor007> phan mem gparted de chia o cung
<n0bawk> vubuntor007: dùng gparted ỏ đâu?
<vubuntor007> vao sofware center ,seart en roi install thoi
<vubuntor736> bạn n0bawk oi, cái virtualbox dc ko ban?
<vubuntor007> toi cung dang dung virtualbox
<vubuntor736> hinh nhu virtualbox tren windows hoi khac voi tren ubuntu 1 ti
<vubuntor736> Moi su trong cay vao ban n0bawk het doa.
<vubuntor007> ai giup bo khoa de unmount o cung voi
<vubuntor736> minh chua sai cai gparted bao gio nen danh bo tay
<vubuntor736> may bua nay cai virtualbox hanh tui ko lam lab gi dc het
<n0bawk> vubuntor736: từ từ h mới đang chạy
<vubuntor736> uhm. minh ko noi ban, ban cu lam tiep
<n0bawk> vubuntor007: ko unmount đc thì có thể là bạn đang dùng nó
<vubuntor007> o cung co hinh chia khoa khong biet lam sao de mo
<vubuntor736> Luc truoc sai win7 va vmware chua bao gio vuong. bay gio chuyen qua Ubuntu voi virtualbox bi hanh met ghe
<n0bawk> vubuntor007: hoặc là bạn dùng đĩa cũ quá ko hỗ trợ ext4
<vubuntor007> may minh moi mua ubuntu 11.10 ma
<vubuntor736> uplen 12.04 di ban
<n0bawk> vubuntor007: thế cuối cùng là như thế nào
<n0bawk> trình bày lại từ đầu coi
<vubuntor736> ????
<vubuntor007> bay gio o cung minh co hinh chia khoa khong unmount de chia o duoc
<vubuntor736> ban n0bawk co yahoo maessenger ko?
<vubuntor736> cho minh xin nha
<xdien> phân vùng hiện tại đang sử dụng cho muc đích gì
<xdien> có phài đang chạy Ubuntu
<vubuntor736> ban n0bawk cho minh xin yahoo di
<vubuntor736> den gio ruoc be rui
<vubuntor736> huhu
<vubuntor736> ban n0bawk cho minh xin yahoo di de minh pm lai dc ko
<vubuntor007> phan vung hien tai chi de luu thoi ko chay gi ca
<vubuntor736> vay ban giup minh cai virtualbox nha
<vubuntor736> toi minh len lai
<vubuntor736> thank ban truoc
<vubuntor008> hi các bạn
<vubuntor008> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor008> mình down cài libre ofice 3.6 về để cài
<vubuntor008> muốn update từ 3.5 => 3.6
<vubuntor008> down về nó là file tar.gz
<vubuntor008> giải nén ra thì có quá nhiều file
<vubuntor008> vậy làm sao để cài được cái libre office 3.6 vậy
<xdien> bạn tìm file có .sh mà chạy trọng terminal
<vubuntor008> có cách nào setup libre office = file tar.gz không vậy
<vubuntor008> không thấy có file .sh
<vubuntor008> giải nén ra nó 1 đống file .deb
<vubuntor008> không có file nào là .sh cả
<NgoHuy|stupid> dpkg -i .deb
<vubuntor008> nó có nhiều file .deb lắm
<vubuntor008> làm sao cài hết được
<_Tux_> vubuntor008: khuyến khích dùng ppa
<_Tux_> cho nó tiện
<NgoHuy|stupid> dpkg -i *
<vubuntor008> ok. thanks các bạn
<vubuntor008> dpkg -i đã ok rồi
<Minzy> Hello!
<n0bawk> hell
<Minzy> anyone here?
<n0bawk> non
<Minzy> hì hì
<Minzy> chào cả nhà
<Minzy> em có mấy điều muốn hỏi
<Minzy> nhà mình trả lời em được không ạ?
<Minzy> :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<C4NoC> Minzy: ?
<C4NoC> Minzy: mún hỏi xong im re?
<Minzy> tại vì thấy nhà mình lạnh lùng quá
<Minzy> hỏi mãi mà chẳng ai trả lời gì
<Minzy> ::P
<Minzy> fb cũng thú vị, nhiều chức năng
<Minzy> cũng có thể chat nhóm dc
<Minzy> vậy mà giờ những room thế này vẫn tồn tại?
<C4NoC> là sao?
<C4NoC> fb thú vị?
<C4NoC> fb là gì
<Minzy> :|
<Minzy> có thú vị
<Minzy> nhiều thú vị mà
<C4NoC> fb là gì
<Minzy> cho phép người ta biết tới nhau rõ hơn
<Minzy> facebook.com
<C4NoC> biết rõ mần chi
<C4NoC> Minzy: thế túm lại là muốn hỏi cái gì
<Minzy> vì sao mọi người vẫn sử dụng web chat?
<C4NoC> vì thích thế
<Minzy> eo Æ¡i
<Minzy> sao đằng đấy nói chuyện lạnh lùng thế
<Minzy> không giảng giải ra cho đằng này hiểu
<Minzy> nói mỗi câu
<Minzy> vì thích thế
<Minzy> ;))
<C4NoC> gì mà cứ đằng ấy đằng này như con gái thế
<C4NoC> nghe phát mệt
<Minzy> :|
<Minzy> thế mình là con gái đấy
<Minzy> không được à?
<C4NoC> :3
<_Tux_> cđcmclgt
<C4NoC> lấy gì chứng minh
<C4NoC> Minzy: con gái vào đây làm gì
<Minzy> vì bạn mình giới thiệu
<Minzy> vào đây
<Minzy> cái gì không biết cũng hỏi dc
<C4NoC> Minzy: bạn nào giới thiệu thế
<C4NoC> Minzy: chứ giờ muốn hỏi gì
<_Tux_> Minzy: gọi tắt là "ai bảo kê" :))
<Minzy> sao mấy bạn vừa lạnh lùng thạch sùng thế
<Minzy> mà giờ lại nhiệt tình thế?
<C4NoC> ờ
<Minzy> :P
<C4NoC> thế thôi
<_Tux_> Minzy: vô đúng giờ online chém gió thôi
<_Tux_> thế mà cũng hỏi
<Minzy> mình cũng lạnh lùng lắm đó
<C4NoC> ờ, thế về đóng cửa tha hồ lạnh đi
<Minzy> mình tưởng trong này như từ điển bách khoa toàn thư
 * _Tux_ lấy nước đá phun vào Minzy 
<Minzy> vào tra gì cũng có
<Minzy> giờ lại còn cả chém gió
<Minzy> mình đòi phí môi giới của bảo kê rồi
<C4NoC> ở tận hàn xẻng à
<Minzy> í
<Minzy> nhanh thế
<Minzy> mình còn chẳng kịp giấu ip
<_Tux_> ộp ộp ộp =))
<Minzy> ếch gì ở đây?
<vubuntor494> heloo
<C4NoC> hell
<vubuntor494> có ai cho mình hỏi cái này dc không ạ
<vubuntor494> có ai không ạ
<vubuntor494> ai có link nào về bảo mật, kernel , sell trong ubuntu không ạ
<_Tux_> .g linux security
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.linuxsecurity.com/
<iSupyBot> Title: Home - The Community's Center for Security (at www.linuxsecurity.com)
<vubuntor494> không có bản tiếng việt ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor494: làm linux mà không đọc tiếng anh
<_Tux_> đòi tiếng việt
<_Tux_> thì học làm gì
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor494: đồ án hả
<_Tux_> nghỉ học đi trông quán nét đê khỏi đụng tiếng anh
 * _Tux_ đang trông quán net
<vubuntor494> không ạ
<NgoHuy|stupid> sell là gì vậy anh Tux
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<C4NoC> là bán
<C4NoC> thế cũng phải hỏi
<NgoHuy|stupid> ai có link nào về bảo mật, kernel , sell trong ubuntu không ạ
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<NgoHuy|stupid> nó đòi bán Ubuntu ah
<NgoHuy|stupid> :-s
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-05
<vubuntor649> chào mọi người
<n0bawk> hallo
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor649> mấy a cho em hỏi là
<vubuntor649> ngoài 2 soft win7 usb dvd tool và unetbootin
<vubuntor649> thì còn soft nào để cài ubuntu = usb nữa ko?
<vubuntor649> em down ubuntu 12.4
<vubuntor649> nhưng khi cài = win7 thì nó báo ko phải file iso
<vubuntor649> em có xem hướng dẫn cách fix = isoavdpcopy nhưng vẫn ko thành công
<vubuntor649> còn unetbootin tạo usb boot rồi
<vubuntor649> nhưng khi reboot thì bị báo là thiếu BOOTMGR
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu iso to usb
<iPhenny> Stanley00: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<iSupyBot> Title: Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor649: dùng gparted format cái usb sang ntfs
<n0bawk> vubuntor649: giải nén cái file win7.iso ra rồi copy toàn bộ nội dung vào usb
<n0bawk> cài cái ms-sys vào
<n0bawk> rồi dùng nó để cài cái mbr cho usb
<NgoHuy|stupid> casch ddos heen xui lawsm
<n0bawk> thế là chạy phe phé
<NgoHuy|stupid> em lafm maxi khooong dduw0ojc
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|stupid: ờ, vì cu ko dùng ms-sys
<n0bawk> anh cũng làm ko dc, rồi dùng cái ms-sys nó chạy phe phé luôn
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<n0bawk> nhanh ngọn đỡ loằng ngoàng
<n0bawk> ko thì grub4dos mà táng
<n0bawk> khỏi phải giải nén
<NgoHuy|stupid> grub4dos không chạy
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> em chÆ°a thá»­ ms-sys
<n0bawk> đang tính chế cái grub4dos, làm cả đống luôn cho đã
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|stupid: grub4dos ngon, có điều config sai thì tèo thôi :))
<NgoHuy|stupid> :))
<n0bawk> win xp thì ko đc chứ win7 thì thoải mái à :P
<vubuntor649> cảm ơn mọi người ^^
<vubuntor649> em đang tham khảo ^^
<NgoHuy|stupid> khổ
<NgoHuy|stupid> bọn cần support nó cứ bắt cài XP anh ah
<NgoHuy|stupid> :]]
<Stanley00> ủa? tưởng cài ubuntu iso chứ :-ss
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|stupid: http://cloud101.eu/blog/2012/03/24/create-a-windows-7-live-disk-from-ubuntu-linux/
<iSupyBot> Title: Create a Windows 7 live disk from Ubuntu Linux » cloud101 (at cloud101.eu)
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|stupid: win xp cái driver của nó củ nải
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|stupid: load vào phát là bị màn hình xanh chết chóc :))
<NgoHuy|stupid> :))
<NgoHuy|stupid> thế nó mới cần cài lại anh ah
<n0bawk> chứ mình thấy grub4dos quá ngon :P
<NgoHuy|stupid> ah anh n0băk
<NgoHuy|stupid> b0bawl
<NgoHuy|stupid> n0bawk
<NgoHuy|stupid> em đk coursera
<NgoHuy|stupid> nó gửi link loop về lf sao anh
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|stupid: loop là sao?
<NgoHuy|stupid> để em cho nguyên văn
<NgoHuy|stupid> Clearly, Looper would have benefitted from taking this course!
<NgoHuy|stupid> http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2012/oct/04/looper-chinese-box-office-error
<NgoHuy|stupid> cái đó là looper đó anh
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<n0bawk> làm gì có gửi cải này nhỉ
<n0bawk> chắc cu bị quảng cáo rồi :))
<NgoHuy|stupid> chắc thế
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> có cả kêu kindle text gì đó
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<n0bawk> NgoHuy|stupid: chả biết, nhưng anhthấy ko có vấn đề gì cả
<n0bawk> chỉ thấy nó gửi thông tin về course
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> vâng
<NgoHuy|stupid> em đang chờ để học
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<vubuntor292> các bác cho e hỏi: Em cài ubuntu 12.04, lúc khởi động thỉnh thoảng bị lỗi:Disconnect you are now offline. Sau đó là em không vào được mạng kể cả mạng dây lẫn wifi.Em phải tắt máy đi, khởi động lại mấy lần mới bắt được mạng.Các bác chỉ em cách khắc phục với.Thanks mọi người nhiều
<Stanley00> vubuntor292: bạn cài Ubuntu lâu chưa? máy hiệu gì? card wifi hãng nào? bị với tấn suất khoảng bao nhiêu? update ubuntu thường xuyên chưa?
<vubuntor292> e vẫn upadate thường xuyên.Em cài cũng được mấy tháng rồi.Máy em hãng dell
<Stanley00> !detail
<ubot2> Factoid 'detail' not found
<Stanley00> !find detail
<Stanley00> vubuntor292: nếu bạn không cung cấp thông tin chi tiết và đầy đủ thì mình cũng chả giúp gì được.
<vubuntor292> máy e hãng dell -inprision N4010
<vubuntor292> con wifi của hãng nào
<vubuntor292> e chưa biết xem o đâu
<Stanley00> vubuntor292: chạy lspci -kv rồi paste kết quả lên pastebin
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor292> đây ạ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261399/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor292: cái wifi bạn có cài driver vào chưa?
<vubuntor292> e vao driver để cai
<vubuntor292> nhug no van bi nhu the
<Stanley00> vubuntor292: và bình thường thì bạn bị disconnect khi đang cắm mạng dây hay wifi?
<vubuntor292> nen e thao ra roi
<vubuntor292> e bi disconnect khi dag o mag wifi
<vubuntor292> luc disconnect thì nó không hiện lên danh sách mạng wifi cho mình nữa ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor292: mình cũng xài cái BCM4313 đó, phải cài driver mới bắt wifi được.
<Stanley00> n0bawk: sn vào giúp vụ này được không?
<vubuntor292> e thấy cái của em cài hay không cài thi vẫn lúc thì vào được mạng,luc thì không
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu broadcom wireless
<iPhenny> Stanley00: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iSupyBot> Title: WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor292: bạn theo cái hướng dẫn đó cài lại cái driver đi,
<Stanley00> mà còn cái mạng dây bạn cũng có lúc được lúc không à?
<vubuntor292> vang a
<vubuntor292> no cũng như cái wifi
<Stanley00> vubuntor292: bên win có như thế không?
<vubuntor292> không
<vubuntor292> win thì bthuog
<n0bawk> vubuntor292: đang dùng ubuntu version nào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor292: lspci -vvnn
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor292
<ubot2> vubuntor292: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor292> 12.04 a
<Stanley00> vubuntor292: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127151/ethernet-conection-not-working-atheros-ar8152-os-12-04 cho cái mạng dây nè
<iSupyBot> Title: networking - Ethernet conection not working Atheros AR8152 OS 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> ờ trước cũng gặp vấn đèe với cái ar này
<n0bawk> nhưng mà chập chờn thìhơi lại
<n0bawk> với lại qua windows tắt cái power management đi
<vubuntor292> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261420/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<iSupyBot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor292: vèe cái wireless của bạn
<n0bawk> thì bạn có thể upgrade lên version mới nhất của cái bcmsmac
<n0bawk> hoặc chuyển sang sta
<n0bawk> có thể bản của ubuntu build hơi cũ nên nó bị hiện trạng như vậy
<vubuntor292> upgrade nhu the nào ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor292: tự down source về build
<n0bawk> nó ở trong staging ở kernel source tree
<vubuntor292> n0bawk: co the noi ro hon không ạ
<vubuntor292> em còn mù tịt cái này lắm
<n0bawk> brcm80211 ở trong kernel source tree
<n0bawk> phải git cái source về, bê cái brcm80211 ra
<n0bawk> rồi build
<n0bawk> rồi install firmware mới nhất
<n0bawk> nói chung chi tiết hơn thì google
<vubuntor292> vang a
<n0bawk> vubuntor292: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<iSupyBot> Title: brcm80211 - Linux Wireless (at wireless.kernel.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor292: hoặc dùng broadcom STA
<vubuntor292> vang
 * Stanley00 nghĩ nên thử cái STA trước, build cái kia có lẽ hơi quá sức,
<vubuntor292> vag
<n0bawk> Stanley00: dễ ẹc
<n0bawk> truowsc mình dùng suốt
<n0bawk> nhưng có 1 thời nó lỗi
<n0bawk> randomly crashed
<n0bawk> mỗi lần crashed là crashed máy luôn :))
<n0bawk> h thấy nói ngon rồi sướng :P
<Stanley00> n0bawk: sn thì dễ là phải rồi =))
<n0bawk> ko biết thì làm theo hướng dẫn của tụi nó
<n0bawk> có bọn nó huwóng dẫn rồi mà
<vubuntor324> ai cho em hỏi cái này với... máy em không chạy đc CD ubuntu... sau đó em thử tháo ổ cứng và boot lại thì cd vẫn chạy bình thường... vậy em phải xử lý thế nào ạ
<carinca> cắm lại boot lại
<vubuntor324> vẫn ko đc nên em mới lên đây hỏi... khi boot em đã cài đặt cho cd boot trước ổ cứng nhưng khi boot thì con trỏ nháy vài cái rồi lại vào win
<vubuntor324> tháo ổ cứng ra thì nó lại chạy bình thường mới đau
<vubuntor324> ai giúp e với
<carinca> set kĩ lại xem
<carinca> ko thì boot = cd
<vubuntor324> set kĩ lắm rồi a... trước giờ e boot cd hoài mà... giờ dùng hiren boot cũng không được nốt
<vubuntor324> vấn đề là để ổ cứng thì cd ko boot đc... tháo ra thì nó boot bình thường T_T
<Stanley00> +1 cho vụ coi kỹ lại thiết lập trong BIOS
<vubuntor455> compiz là trình quản lý cửa sổ còn unity là gì, là gì trong gnome
<xuquang> co ai xai ubuntu 12.04 khong
<xuquang> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-06
<vubuntor806> co ai giup e ko
<xuquang> hi there,
<xuquang> ai cho minh hoi xiu
<kid_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<xuquang> keke
<xuquang> minh tu xu duoc roi
<xuquang> thanks
<vubuntor274> ai giup minh voi sau khi cai win minh boot lai ubuntu chinh grub2 de vao lai ubuntu va update-grub nhung trong day khong co boot  win7 lam sao them win7 vao grub duoc
<vubuntor274> ai giup minh voi sau khi cai win minh boot lai ubuntu chinh grub2 de vao lai ubuntu va update-grub nhung trong day khong co boot  win7 lam sao them win7 vao grub duoc
<todo1991> mọi người ơi
<todo1991> cho mình hỏi chút
<NgoHuy|stupid> vắng thế
<NgoHuy|stupid> O.o
<vubuntor879> Xin chào
<vubuntor879> ^^^
<vubuntor879> co cach nao cho ban ubuntu vao usb ko cac ban
<vubuntor879> de install
<vubuntor879> ko phai chay tren usb, o cd bi die roi
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor028> co ai ko?
<vubuntor640> bạn n0bawk oi. Hôm trước bạn test máy ảo chạy virtualbox kết nối với máy thật chạy Ubuntu desktop 12.04 mà ko cần gắn dây mạng dc ko?
<vubuntor640> Có bạn nào biết chỉ giúp mình cấu hình virtualbox để máy ảo kết nối với máy thật mà ko cần gắn dây mạng ko?
<NgoHuy|stupid> .g share folder virtualbox
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|stupid: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15868
<iSupyBot> Title: virtualbox.org View topic - HOWTO: Use Shared Folders (at forums.virtualbox.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor640: chắc đc nhưng hơi phức tạp cho bạn 1 tí
<n0bawk> máy mình íu quá nên thử chơi chơi rồi thôi, ko làm đến cùng nhưngmà mình nghĩ ko có vấn đề gì :P
<vubuntor640> vậy làm sao để kết nối internal net work giữa máy ảo và máy thật đều chạy linux
<n0bawk> vubuntor640: thì bạn chọn internal rồi dựa vào cái option trong đó thôi
<vubuntor640> minh lam roi nhung ko dc, minh van chon internal network day chu
<vubuntor640> sao ko thay may ao va may that xuat hien them card ao nao het
<n0bawk> Internal Networking is similar to bridged networking in that the VM can directly communicate with the outside world. However, the "outside world" is limited to other VMs on the same host which connect to the same internal network.
<n0bawk> vubuntor640: bạn ko thể kết nối host với máy ảo ở mode này đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor640: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Chapter 6. Virtual networking (at www.virtualbox.org)
<n0bawk> bạn tự tìm hiểu thêm để chọn mode cho phù hợp
<n0bawk> trước mình có xài bridging rồi nói chung bridge ngon
<n0bawk> còn bây h thì đã qua cái thời xài máy ảo :P
<vubuntor640> minh dinh lam the nay: dùng máy ảo kết nối đến máy thật để ra internet bằng DCom-#G
<vubuntor640> minh dinh lam the nay: dùng máy ảo kết nối đến máy thật để ra internet bằng DCom-3G
<vubuntor640> máy thậy sẽ làm router
<vubuntor640> nhưng vướng chỗ máy ảo ko kết nối tới máy thật dc
<vubuntor640> Trên Win7 và vmware thì ok, ko vấn đề gì
<vubuntor640> nhưng mình quyết định sài Ubuntu nên gặp khó khăn.
<vubuntor640> bạn có giải pháp nào giúp ko?
<vubuntor640> mình chạy lab ở nhà nên ko có modem và dây mạng
<vubuntor640> bạn nào đã làm rùi giúp mình với
<vubuntor640> kiểu này chắc về chơi với windows we'
<n0bawk> vubuntor640: cái này dễ ko mà
<n0bawk> vubuntor640: chọn lại cái bridge interface thành usb0 hay cái interfacecủa cái usb 3g
<n0bawk> vubuntor640: hoặc là dùng NAT
<n0bawk> vubuntor640: cấu hình y hệt, chỉ thay cái bridge interface sang cái interface của usb 3g (ko phải là eth0 nữa)
<n0bawk> vubuntor640: đơn giản vậy thôi
 * n0bawk chuẩn bị khò
<vubuntor116> cả nhà cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor116> ai cho mình xin link dow bộ cài đặt từ điển Startdict được ko?
<vubuntor116> tìm mãi ko thấy đuôii .deb
<vubuntor458> cac ban oi
<vubuntor458> giup minh cai nay voi
<NgoHuy|stupid> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor458> cam on ban
<vubuntor458> phan User Accounts cua minh khong the thao tac duoc
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-07
<vubuntor679> alo co ai o day k?
<vubuntor679> xin hoi lam sao minh xai song song static va dhcp trong /etc/network/interfaces ?
<_Tux_> 1 interface thì không làm được
<_Tux_> trong một thời điểm chỉ có thể là statics hoặc dhcp
<_Tux_> bạn có thể dùng Network Manager
<_Tux_> vẫn có thể dùng Static IP được
<vubuntor679> okie thanks Tux
<vubuntor153> Alo, có bác nào onl không giúp em với
<NgoHuy|stupid> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor153> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-11-04-tro-len-tu-cd-or-usb-1746632-6.html
<vubuntor153> bác đọc bài viết này dum e đc k ạ, cái comnent cuối ấy
<vubuntor153> em đang bị như thế
<vubuntor153> chứ dai dòng nói ở đây k tiện
<vubuntor153> Nếu được cho em xin nick chat với, vì em mới xài nên có nhiều câu hỏi quá
<CoconutCrab> vn zoom huh
<NgoHuy|stupid> qua ubuntu-vn mà đọc
<NgoHuy|stupid> vn-zôm toàn cái gì đâu không
<NgoHuy|stupid> :]]
<vubuntor153> thì đọc dùm em cài bài đó đi
<vubuntor153> tại em đang bị lỗi như thế
<vubuntor153> em cũng đang ở ubuntu-vn.org đây mờ
<vubuntor153> Cũng có đọc bài này: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt Driver cho Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor153> làm theo hướng dãn mà k đc
<vubuntor153> em đọc rồi k làm đc
<vubuntor153> vẫn bị như thế
<vubuntor153> em download về
<vubuntor153> đưa ra desktop
<vubuntor153> chay lenh sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vubuntor153> vơi lenh này sudo sh ~/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-*.run
<vubuntor153> thì nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor153> không tìm thấy
<vubuntor153> Các bác từ từ đọc rồi giúp dùm em nhá
<vubuntor153> nếu cần thì teamview giúp em với
<_Tux_> vubuntor153: chủ nhật
<_Tux_> nghỉ tí đê
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor153> hix
<vubuntor153> giúp em di
<vubuntor153> chứ mầy ngày kia đi làm
<n0bawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor153> hix
<vubuntor153> em cũng có đọc rồi
<vubuntor153> mà không thấy vụ driver ATI
<vubuntor153> cũng có mà làm bị lỗi như ở đây
<_Tux_> vubuntor153: lỗi như nào?
<vubuntor153> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-11-04-tro-len-tu-cd-or-usb-1746632-6.html
<vubuntor153> cái coment cuối ấy bác
 * _Tux_ mất công click vãi
<vubuntor153> hix
<_Tux_> vubuntor153: qua vn-zoom hỏi
<vubuntor153> chứ nó dai lắm
<vubuntor153> có ảnh nữa
<_Tux_> ếu phải thành viên
<_Tux_> ếu xem được ảnh
<_Tux_> f**k
<vubuntor153> ID than__chet
<vubuntor153> pass: tamvudaichien
<vubuntor153> bac cứ xài của em
<_Tux_> vubuntor153: có người teamviewer hộ kìa
<vubuntor153> chưa thấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor153: copy & paste sang đây thì chết à
 * _Tux_ bật Insomnium
<vubuntor153> Em đang bị những lỗi nhÆ° thế này bác nào xem giúp với ạ. Máy em laptop HP i3, ATI, Ram 2G. 1/ Cài xong, mở máy lên, có 5 dòng, chọn dòng 1 màn hình đen thui, cắm màn hình ngoài mới được. Vậy là nó bị gì các bác? 2/ Chọn dòng 2, có 6-7 dòng gì đó, chọn tiếp dòng 1 có chữ resune, nó xuất hiện bảng thông báo "...back to normal boot....(chỗ này có phá
<vubuntor153> cop pas có đc đâu bác
<vubuntor153> Cho em hỏi xóa thanh menu global. di chuyển thanh laucher lên trên như thê nào vậy ợ
<vubuntor897> alo,moi ng cho minh hoi lam the nao de tang toc tai cac soft trong ubuntu software center vay?
<vubuntor412> co ai giup minh duoc k ah
<hellonearth8X> ae có ai biết cách làm cho Urban Terror chạy qua proxy được ko ???
<vubuntor162> co ai o day k?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-30
<vubuntor324> minh muon cai dat nhung phan mem khac vao ubuntu thi phai lam j
<vubuntor211> không thể vào win7 sau khi đã cài xong ubuntu 12.04
<electr0n_> (y)
<CoconutCrab> lúc khởi động có hiện menu chọn win 7?
<Stanley00> nghe chắc là window đi tong rồi
<Stanley00> xem partiontion còn không?
<yiyeon> chắc cài toàn bộ ổ cứng roài
<vubuntor211> có ai đó giúp với
<electr0n_> vào ubuntu thử lệnh grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg xem có nhận win7 không
<electr0n_> không thì thử lệnh lsblk xem có phải đi tong partition win7 như Stanley00 nói không :))
<vubuntor211> tình hình là mỗi lần khởi động thì có thấy win7 loader
<vubuntor211> nhưng ko thể vào đc
<vubuntor211> có ai biết cách khắc phục chỉ với
<vubuntor211> mình mới dùng lần đầu
<electr0n_> bạn nói lỗi rõ ràng quá :))
<vubuntor211> là vầy mình đang xài win 7
<Stanley00> toàn thấy kếu giúp, mà hỏi thì ứ trả lời... thế giúp bằng cách nào?
<vubuntor211> rồi máu cài ubuntu
 * electr0n_ nản :|
<vubuntor211> ổn cả
<vubuntor211> nhưng lại phân lại ổ cứng
<vubuntor211> thế bị lỗi ubuntu
<vubuntor211> rồi mình cài lại ubuntu
<vubuntor211> cài xong thì chả sao cả
<vubuntor211> nhưng từ lúc đó đến giờ không thể vào lại đc win 7
<electr0n_> vẫn chưa thấy nói tới lỗi nó như thế nào :|
<vubuntor211> mỗi lần khởi đông là thấy có win 7 loader ấn vào nhưng màn hình nó nháy tím 1 cái
<vubuntor211> rồi lại out ra
<CoconutCrab> ấn vào kiểu gì ? đưa dòng chọn xuống rồi enter?
<vubuntor211> đúng rồi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy nhiều phần là đã bay mất windows
<vubuntor211> có bạn nào hình dung đc lỗi của mình chưa
<CoconutCrab> trong ubuntu có nhìn thấy ổ chứa win không?
<vubuntor211> có luôn
<vubuntor211> không mất j cả
<Stanley00> thế ổ win cài vào partition nào?
<CoconutCrab> thế thì gõ sudo update-grub
<CoconutCrab> rồi chử lại
<vubuntor211> tại mình có thấy dung lượng vẫn chừng đấy
<electr0n_> :|
<electr0n_> (y)
<vubuntor211> có thử sudo update-grub rồi
<vubuntor211> nhưng vẫn vậy
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> máy bạn mua lâu chưa?
<vubuntor211> máy mua cũ
<vubuntor211> đc 1 năm rồi
<CoconutCrab> mua lại?
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> vậy nhiều phần thì nó không bị lỗi
<CoconutCrab> cho xin nội dung những thứ sau, lần lượt, vào trang paste sau
<CoconutCrab> !paste
 * CoconutCrab nhìn quanh
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<CoconutCrab> ( ._.)
<CoconutCrab> http://pastebin.com/
<vubuntor211> mình ko hiểu bạn đang nói j
<CoconutCrab> vào trang kia
<vubuntor211> à rồi rồi
<CoconutCrab> post nội dung những thứ sau
<CoconutCrab> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<CoconutCrab> sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<CoconutCrab> đưa vào trang kia, submit rồi paste link ra đây
<vubuntor211> tức là copy hết lệnh trên paste sang trang pastebin
<vubuntor211> submit
<vubuntor211> rồi sao nữa
<CoconutCrab> đưa link ra đây
<vubuntor211> http://pastebin.com/P1TSsppe
<vubuntor211> vầy á
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal
<CoconutCrab> gõ mấy cái lệnh trên
<CoconutCrab> rồi copy hết nội dung vào trang pastebin
<CoconutCrab> biết terminal chưa?
<vubuntor211> biết rồi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor211> http://pastebin.com/nJKBXjPf
<vubuntor211> đúng ko
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> còn lệnh fdisk -l /dev/sda
<CoconutCrab> làm lại tương tự
<vubuntor211> nó báo ko chạy đc
<vubuntor211> Không thể mở /dev/sda
<vubuntor211> nó báo vậy
<CoconutCrab> huh...
<CoconutCrab> oookay
<CoconutCrab> vậy thì gõ mount
<CoconutCrab> rồi paste nội dung
<vubuntor211> http://pastebin.com/pht530HR
<CoconutCrab> /dev/sda1 on /media/WIN type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> thế thì đúng rồi
<CoconutCrab> có gì lạ đâu nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
<vubuntor211> tức là sao vậy????
<CoconutCrab> vậy lúc boot, chọn cái đó thì màn hình tim tím, sau đó quay lại màn hình chọn?
<vubuntor211> ok
<vubuntor211> chuẩn luôn
<CoconutCrab> vậy bạn restart
<CoconutCrab> làm lại như thế
<CoconutCrab> ngay sau khi bấm enter, bạn bấm ESC cho mình
<vubuntor211> à
<CoconutCrab> rồi cố đọc xem màn hình nó hiện cái gì
<CoconutCrab> -> quay lại đây đọc
<vubuntor211> enter xong esc luôn
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor211> trong trường hợp vẫn ko đc thì mình lại lên đây hỏi tiếp nhá
<CoconutCrab> nhớ màn hình hiện ra cái gì
<CoconutCrab> không được thì quay lại nói
<vubuntor211> ờ
<vubuntor211> mình làm luôn đây
<vubuntor211> bye bạn
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor063> vẫn vậy bạn j ơi
<CoconutCrab> xong rồi hử
<CoconutCrab> nhanh nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> thế màn hình nó hiện ra cái gì?
<CoconutCrab> hay đen ngòm thôi?
<vubuntor063> vẫn bị nháy lại
<vubuntor063> ko có j
<vubuntor063> cả
<vubuntor063> đen ngòm chắc đc 1 giấy quá
<vubuntor063> ko cos j lạ hiện lên cả
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> thế bỏ đĩa windows vào
<CoconutCrab> vào recovery mode
<CoconutCrab> command iline
<CoconutCrab> fixboot
<vubuntor063> mình có 1 đĩa nhưng khi bỏ vào  đến đoạn recovery mode thì nó hiện báo lỗi j á
<vubuntor063> ko repair đc
<vubuntor063> đâu thế
<vubuntor063> đau thế
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> lỗi gì là lỗi gì
<vubuntor063> thôi để bỏ vào lại
<vubuntor063> nhơ lỗi rồi bảo bạn sau vậy
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> nhưng về lý thuyết thì không có vấn đề gì cả
<CoconutCrab> mọi thiết lập đều tốt
<CoconutCrab> đường cùng thì bạn sao lưu các file cần thiết lại rồi cài lại uiwn
<vubuntor063> à mà có làm đc đĩa boot windows trên ubuntu ko nhẩy
<vubuntor063> thôi vậy để cài laị win đi cho nhanh
<vubuntor063> dù j cũng cảm ơn bạn nhiều nha
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<CoconutCrab> không vấn đề chi
<vubuntor063> mình làm thử đây
<vubuntor063> bye
<vubuntor063> buổi tối vui vẻ
<CoconutCrab> không vui vẻ lắm
<CoconutCrab> ( ._.)
<vubuntor753> có cách nào tạo usb hay đĩa boot windows ngay trên ubuntu ko mấy pro ơi
<Stanley00> vubuntor753: không có đâu bạn à
<vubuntor753> uầy khó khăn nhẩy
<vubuntor753> cảm ơn nhá
<Stanley00> tìm một cái window khác mà làm nha bạn. good luck
<vubuntor753> à quên
<vubuntor753> cho hỏi có cách nào đưa giao diện về như tấm hình này ko
<vubuntor753> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-SmOMcqhsJuE/URhstcUtuxI/AAAAAAAAAFk/1PD9ejnCuMs/s800/partition.jpg
<vubuntor753> mình bị mất cái thanh bên trái ngoài cùng
<Stanley00> bạn đang dùng Ubunru bản mấy?
<vubuntor753> 12.04 lts
<Stanley00> bạn chụp hình màn hình cho mình xem thử nha
<vubuntor753> ờ chờ tý nha
<Stanley00> paste lên imgur.com rồi gửi link vào đây
<vubuntor753> http://imgur.com/5TFEqDe&mhCHxwB
<vubuntor753> bạn coi thử đi
<Stanley00> nhìn giống như bạn đang dùng fallback/gnome session thì pahri
<Stanley00> *phải*
<vubuntor753> giờ làm sao bạn
<vubuntor753> ??
<Stanley00> lúc ở màn hình login, có cái biểu tượng hình bánh răng kế bên login name ấy, bạn vào đấy chọn lại unity là được
<vubuntor753> à tình hình là mình chỉ thấy có 2 cái gnome classic vs ubuntu vs ubuntu 2d
<vubuntor753> ko thấy cái unity nào cả
<Stanley00> vậy thì chọn ubuntu đấy
<vubuntor753> ờ để thử coi nha
<Stanley00> lâu rồi không dùng nên mình không nhớ nó tên gì
<Stanley00> mà bạn đang cài cho máy ảo à? :(
<vubuntor753> ờ mình đang gặp vài rắc rối vs ubuntu và win 7
<vubuntor753> cài ubuntu giờ ko vào đc win 7 nữa rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-01
<vubuntor073> chao`
<CoconutCrab> ciao
<vubuntor073> cho em hoi cai dat ubuntun chip intle n2600 dc k
<CoconutCrab> chip đó chip gì vậy, chưa nghe tên bao giờ?
<vubuntor073> xin loi, intel n2600
<CoconutCrab> vẫn chưa nghe
<CoconutCrab> wifi hay gì?
<vubuntor073> may tinh em dang su dung chip vi xu ly Intel n2600
<CoconutCrab> thì có vấn đề gì đâu? cài vào chạy bt thôi?
<vubuntor073> nhung cai dat ubuntun phien ban nao phu hop voi no
<CoconutCrab> bạn mới định dùng lần đầu tiên? chưa có kinh nghiệm gì?
<CoconutCrab> và bạn dùng cho tác vụ gì?
<Stanley00> 12.04 hoặc 13.04, khuyên dùng 13.04
<vubuntor073> cai dat offline dc k
<Stanley00> !bg
<CoconutCrab> tất nhiên được
<Stanley00> ơ, con bot chết luôn rồi à?
<CoconutCrab> nhưng có mạng thì mới update hay cài phần mềm mới được
<Stanley00> vubuntor073: tại sao bạn lại muốn cài Ubuntu?
<vubuntor073> update de sau cung dc, mien la cai dat ubuntun la ok
<vubuntor073> ubntun truc quan hon, admin de dang hon
<Stanley00> so với hdh/distro nào vậy bạn?
<vubuntor073> hdh windiw
<vubuntor856> The package x-unikey:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<CoconutCrab> wut? install scim-unikey ibus-unikey? who uses x-unikey nowaday?
<Stanley00> vubuntor856: x-unikey? @@
<vubuntor856> Chào bạn mình cài file x-unikey.deb
<vubuntor856> bây giờ mình bị cái lội đó
<vubuntor856> softwere center nó không load lên được
<Stanley00> vubuntor856: bạn đọc hướng dẫn ở đâu mà cài x-unikey thế?
<vubuntor856> mình down file trên mạng rồi cài thôi
<Stanley00> không theo hướng dẫn nào hết á? @@
<vubuntor856> không
<vubuntor856> x-unikey_1.0.4-5_i386.deb
<vubuntor856> file nay nè
<Stanley00> haiz... làm việc mù quáng quá đi, giờ gỡ nó ra, bạn cài ibus-unikey vào mà dùng nha
<vubuntor856> mình gỡ ra không đươc luôn bạn
<Stanley00> bạn cài bằng cách nào mà gỡ không ra?
<vubuntor856> apt-get install -i <file.deb>
<vubuntor856> mình gỡ ra dùng câu lệnh apt-get --remote <file.deb>
<Stanley00> thiệt không? lệnh này mà chạy được à?
<vubuntor856> hi
<vubuntor856> mình nhầm
<vubuntor856> dpkg -i
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor856> Mình cũng đang tìm hiểu, bạn thông cảm nhé
<vubuntor856> bạn giúp mình đi
<Stanley00> "sudo dpkg -rf <file.deb>" thá»­ xem
<vubuntor856> uhm để mình thử xem
<vubuntor183> root@ubuntu:/home/longpn# apt-get install msttcorefonts Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package x-unikey:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<vubuntor183> when install soft
<vubuntor183> error: x-unikey:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<vubuntor183> help me
<Stanley00> lại thêm 1 người cài x-unikey nữa á? @@
<vubuntor183> @@ cai tu hom wa
<vubuntor183> gio install soft nao cung bi dinh cai nay
<vubuntor183> software center cung k load len luon
<Stanley00> vubuntor183: bạn là người lúc nãy mới hỏi đúng không? @@
<vubuntor183> @_@
<vubuntor183> dung roi
<vubuntor183> thu cai lenh luc nay cung k dc
<Stanley00> thế nó báo lỗi gì mà không được?
<vubuntor183> x-unikey:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<vubuntor183> minh da cd
<vubuntor183> install
<vubuntor183> remove lai roi
<vubuntor183> ma van k dc
<Stanley00> câu trên là của "sudo dpkg -rf" à?
<Stanley00> nghe lạ nhỉ? @@
<vubuntor183> dpkg: error: conflicting actions -f (--field) and -r (--remove)
<vubuntor183> chay  "su dpkg -rf" no bao loi  nay ne
<vubuntor183> dpkg: error: conflicting actions -f (--field) and -r (--remove)
<Stanley00> nói thật nha, nếu bạn muốn mọi người giúp, thì vui lòng làm theo hướng dẫn đàng hoàng đi, chứ /me hơi bị nản rồi đấy,
<Stanley00> toàn thấy bạn cung cấp thông tin thừa không à
<vubuntor183> ok.. vay lam phien ban huong dan cu the lai gium minh
<vubuntor183> neu minh lam dc, thi minh dau co hoi
<Stanley00> lúc nãy /me nhầm option, "sudo dpkg -P --force-all <file.deb>" mới đúng @@
<vubuntor183> dpkg: error: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<Stanley00> bạn cho mình xin lệnh bạn vừa gõ
<vubuntor183> sudo dpkg -P --force-all x-unikey_1.0.4-5_i386.deb
<vubuntor183> gio minh muon go x-unikey, de xai ibus.... ma no cu bat cho nay. @_@
<Stanley00> thử với cái này xem "sudo dpkg -P --force-all x-unikey"
<vubuntor183> dpkg: error processing x-unikey (--purge):
<vubuntor183> Errors were encountered while processing:  x-unikey
<Stanley00> còn nữa không bạn?
<vubuntor183> copy full luon nha
<vubuntor183> @_@
<vubuntor183> -------------------------------------------------
<vubuntor183> dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal. (Reading database ... 157090 files and directories currently installed.) Removing x-unikey ... /var/lib/dpkg/info/x-unikey.postrm: 23: /var/lib/dpkg/info/x-unikey.postrm: update-gtk-immodules: not found dpkg: error processing x-unikey (--purge):  subprocess installed po
<vubuntor183> -------------------------------------------------
<Stanley00> dĩ nhiên là copy full rồi, paste lên trang pastebin.com cho dễ đọc nha
<vubuntor183> dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal. (Reading database ... 157090 files and directories currently installed.) Removing x-unikey ... /var/lib/dpkg/info/x-unikey.postrm: 23: /var/lib/dpkg/info/x-unikey.postrm: update-gtk-immodules: not found dpkg: error processing x-unikey (--purge):  subprocess installed po
<vubuntor183> @_@ chua xai
<vubuntor183> sr ban, minh hoi ga @_@
<vubuntor183> ff
<vubuntor183> 	      dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:      Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should      reinstall it before attempting a removal.     (Reading database ... 157090 files and directories currently installed.)     Removing x-unikey ...     /var/lib/dpkg/info/x-unikey.postrm: 23: /var/lib/dpkg/info/x-unikey.postrm: update-gtk-immodules: not found     dpkg: error processing x-unikey (--p
<Stanley00> thôi khỏi đi... @@
<vubuntor183> @_@
<Stanley00> giờ chạy mấy lệnh sau rồi chạy lại lệnh remove ban nãy nha
<vubuntor183> con cai software center k load dc
<Stanley00> sudo touch /bin/update-gtk-immodules ; sudo chmod +x /bin/update-gtk-immodules
<vubuntor183> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Stanley00> vui lòng cho mình xin *FULL* output đi... @@
<vubuntor183> dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal. (Reading database ... 157090 files and directories currently installed.)
<CoconutCrab> lolz
<CoconutCrab> pastebin.com
<vubuntor183> @_@
<CoconutCrab> vào trang đó paste hết nội dung vào
<CoconutCrab> rồi gửi link qua đây
<CoconutCrab> để thế kia ai đọc được
<vubuntor183> link ah... thanks... hen chi paste hoai @_@
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: nhìn giao diện trang pastebin.com mà chả biết dùng @@, sn lắm đấy
<vubuntor183> http://pastebin.com/yHHQT7Tp
<Stanley00> chả thế nào chỉ có 4 dòng được @@
<vubuntor183> http://pastebin.com/7RA6CT13
<vubuntor183> @_@
<CoconutCrab> sao lại Ctrl-C nó thế kia
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: thôi sn ở lại tiếp chiêu nhá, /me nản quá rồi
 * vubuntor183 cung nan roi
 * CoconutCrab đang bận uốn éo
<vubuntor183> :D
 * Stanley00 chả hiểu cái option --force-remove-xxx đó ở chỗ quái nào ra @@
<vubuntor183> moi su dung ubuntu hom qua
<vubuntor183> @_@
<vubuntor183> 13.04 co bi loi gi k nhi ??
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> cái kiểu kia giống bạn đang update windows thì dứt dây nguồn
<vubuntor183> dung roi
<vubuntor183> chieu wa dang upadte thi cup dien
<vubuntor183> :D
<CoconutCrab> thế thì thử cài lại cái x-unikey chưa/
<vubuntor183> lay file .deb cai, thi no bao needed reinstall x-unikey, but not find archire file
<CoconutCrab> down lại file đó xem
<vubuntor183> @_@
<vubuntor183> tai moi tim hieu hom wa thoi.. bi loi nay moi thay ngta keu xai ibus
<CoconutCrab> huh
<CoconutCrab> giờ chả ai dùng x-unikey cả
<vubuntor183> hi
<vubuntor183> ai nao biet dau
<vubuntor183> :D
<vubuntor183> google unikey on unbuntu :D
<CoconutCrab> hmmm
<CoconutCrab> nếu chưa có gì thì cài lại là nhanh nhất
 * CoconutCrab cũng chưa đụng đến dpkg db lần nào
<vubuntor183> uhm.. chac cai lai... tai cung moi cai hom wa
<vubuntor183> chua xai gi nhieu
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor183> thanks 2 ban nhe @_@
<vubuntor183> ah... ban minh cung bi gan giong vay
<vubuntor183> ma la dang install msttcorefonts
<vubuntor183> cung lam giong nay gio ha
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> lúc đang cài đặt tốt nhất đừng để nó bị hỏng
<CoconutCrab> sửa mệt lắm
<vubuntor183> hom wa 2 thang ngoi cai, cup dien cai rup
<vubuntor183> @_@
<CoconutCrab> okayb
<CoconutCrab> bạn là cái người hỏi intel N2600 đấy à?
<Stanley00> mscorefonts thì phải sửa bằng sudo apt-get install -f, lúc cần thiết thì nhấn tab... enter
<vubuntor183> intel N2600 ???? @_@ k phai :D
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor183> ok.. thanks nhe.. de cai lai cai ubuntu... cai ibus thoi ^o^
<vubuntor183> bye nhe
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> hmmm
<CoconutCrab> dạo này không khí bên này vui tươi lạ thường
<vubuntor526> Xin chao
<vubuntor526> Minh dang cai font cho ubuntu 13.
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor526> nhung khi dang cai minh tat ngang
<vubuntor526> gio ko cai dc
<vubuntor526> minh co thuc hien lenh lai
<vubuntor526> http://pastebin.com/rve2RS1g
<vubuntor526> nhung khong duoc
<vubuntor526> ban co the giup minh dc khong
<vubuntor526> cam on
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> file lock của dpkg là file nào ấy nhỉ
<Stanley00> cũng chả nhớ
<CoconutCrab> lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<CoconutCrab> có ra gì không?
<Stanley00> vubuntor526: restart máy cho nhanh bạn à, với lại vụ này lúc nãy mình bảo là dùng lệnh khác để sửa rồi mà @@
<CoconutCrab> mấy bạn này học FPT Uni à?
<vubuntor183> @_@
<vubuntor183> tu mo, chu dau co hoc FPT dau
<vubuntor461> chao cac babn
<vubuntor461> minh muon tu van ve squid voi
<vubuntor461> dang can gap lam
<vubuntor020> chao cac ban
<vubuntor020> co ban nao ranh ve squid tren freebsd k
<vubuntor020> minh muon hoi chut
<vubuntor020> hello
<Stanley00> vubuntor020: bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi đi đã rồi chờ, nếu có người biết sẽ trả lời thôi
<vubuntor020> minh  muon hoi truc tiep ban a
<vubuntor020> vi hien nay minh dang co con sercver Proxy Free bsd
<vubuntor020> va chay squid 2.6
<vubuntor020> k hieu sao gio k chay dc
<vubuntor020> va muon sua file squid do thi dung lenh d\gi khi server va squid van dang chay
<Stanley00> vubuntor020: bạn chưa dùng linux bao giờ à?
<vubuntor020> uh
<vubuntor020> vi moi ma
<vubuntor020> server lam proxy ra internet, ma gio thi died het net
<Stanley00> vậy server đó của ai? ở đâu bạn có?
<vubuntor020> muon vao sua khong biet lam ntn vi co 02 con server proxy. Gio 1 con chet, muon chuyen dai kia sang may dang chay
<vubuntor020> ma k biet lam ntn
<vubuntor020> ban biet k huong dan minh chut, trc cung biet qua nhung gio khong nho, dung lenh vi
<vubuntor020> k dc
<Stanley00> xin lỗi, mình chẳng biết, /me là gà linux :(
<vubuntor020> uh
<vubuntor020> trc co ban bbiet
<vubuntor020> nhung mat so fone
<Stanley00> _Tux_: sn có rảnh không? giúp kìa.
<vubuntor020> va contact de hoi
<vubuntor020> kaka
<vubuntor020> gio chi can huong dan lam ntn
<vubuntor020> de con prõy dang co squid chạy, và sửa file config của nó
<vubuntor020> để cho mấy vị vào đc net là ok đã
<vubuntor020> còn mày mò sau
<CoconutCrab> huh?
<vubuntor020> ai ranh linux support tí
<vubuntor020> keke
<CoconutCrab> thế rốt cuộc mới làm 1 con squid proxy, rốt cục die net bằng sạch?
<vubuntor020> k, có 2 con roi ban a
<vubuntor020> va 1 con cho 1 dai và còn con died thì cho 1 dải
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor020> giờ muốn add giải của con died vào con đang chạy
<vubuntor020> k biet dùng lệnh gì,
<vubuntor020> mà tìm thì mất time vì gấp quá
<vubuntor020> đang nhờ các cao thủ chỉ vài đgf
 * CoconutCrab chưa config squid bao giờ
<IronC4> wuzizzat?
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor020: bạn trình bày lại với IronC4
<vubuntor020> ok, ban IRonC4
<vubuntor020> mình đang có vấn đề về con squid proxy server, nhờ ban support nhe?
<vubuntor020> bên mình có 02 con server Proxy:1 và 2. Chạy FreeBSD và squid 2.6 làm proxy
<vubuntor020> giờ con 2 chết, con 1 vẫn chạy ok. Và muốn add dải IP ra net trên con chết sang con đang chạy
<vubuntor020> thì làm ntn vạy ban?
<vubuntor020> mở đc file squid.conf rồi nhưng k biết làm ntn: Vì squid vẫn đang chạy trên con 1
<vubuntor020> bạn co thể hướng dẫn mình ?
<IronC4> :-/
<IronC4> chả hiểu
<CoconutCrab> dải IP ra net là sao?
 * Stanley00 tự hỏi tại sao squid đang chạy thì không sửa config được? :(
<vubuntor020> bạn config squid bao giờ chưa
<vubuntor020> gs dc 192.168.1 qua con 1, con 192.168.1.2 qua con 2
<CoconutCrab> http://www.squid-cache.org/Versions/v2/2.6/cfgman/
<vubuntor020> giờ con 2 chết, muốn chuyển sang con 1
<vubuntor020> thi làm ntn vậy
<Stanley00> và nếu có thật như thế thì stop squid đi chắc là xong rồi mờ?
<vubuntor020> k biét dùng lệnh gì
<IronC4> vào cliét config
<vubuntor020> stop và sửa squid
<vubuntor020> keke
<IronC4> add proxy với port sang con 1
<IronC4> xong
<vubuntor020> vì chưa dung bao giờ
<vubuntor020> nên sợ vào nó tèo luôn
<vubuntor020> hôm trc tí tóay
<vubuntor020> nên con 2 bị tèo
<vubuntor020> giờ biết file squid.conf trên con 1 đang chạy rồi
<vubuntor020> Mình cũng nghĩ là các bc:
<vubuntor020> 1/ stop squid
<vubuntor020> 2/ sá»­a squid
<vubuntor020> 3/ restart lại squid la ok
<vubuntor020> nhưng k biết dùng lệnh nào
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> sá»­a squid.conf
<CoconutCrab> rồi chắc là
<CoconutCrab> service squid restart
<CoconutCrab> dạng dạng thế
<vubuntor020> nhưng k biết lệnh nào sửa cấu hình suqid
<CoconutCrab> sửa thẳng file đó thôi?
<IronC4> vim?
<vubuntor020> vì dùng lệnh vi squid.conf thì chỉ đọc thôi
<vubuntor020> lệnh vim à?
<vubuntor020> vim squid.conf?
<CoconutCrab> su -c 'vi squid.conf'
<vubuntor020> vi squid.conf chỉ xem đc
<vubuntor020> k sửa đc
<CoconutCrab> su -c
<IronC4> :-/
<CoconutCrab> lấy quyền root đã
<IronC4> okay
 * IronC4 uốn éo lặn
 * CoconutCrab ném viên Na theo
<vubuntor020> Iron4 có số fone
<vubuntor020> k gọi hỏi fat
<vubuntor020> nho huong dan chut
<vubuntor020> chua dung bao gio nen lo lo
<IronC4> đụng đi hết lo
<CoconutCrab> hơ...
<CoconutCrab> thế ai setup cái đó
<CoconutCrab> kêu ra mà sửa
<vubuntor020> IT trc
<vubuntor020> gio ho out roai
<vubuntor020> keke
<IronC4> chỗ nào dzị
<vubuntor020> chua kip tim hieu thi died
<IronC4> cty nào?
<IronC4> tuyển mềnh qua nà, sửa luôn cho
<IronC4> :v
<Stanley00> nghe có vẻ chuẩn đấy =))
<vubuntor020> kaka
<vubuntor020> tom lai la
<vubuntor020> vao con dang chay
<IronC4> túm lại là
<vubuntor020> login =>
<IronC4> muốn chọt gì, thì backup trước
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> copy cái file squid.conf cũ ra chỗ khác
<CoconutCrab> chẳng may nó ói
<CoconutCrab> thì copy ngược lại
<vubuntor020> copy roai
<IronC4> thế nhét lại vào mà chạy
<vubuntor020> nhung dang chay bt
<IronC4> :-/
<vubuntor020> copy vao co ok k nhi?
<CoconutCrab> chả sao cả
<IronC4> và cái gì đang chạy ổn, đừng có chọt ngoáy :v
<IronC4> @ssmean philosophy
<CoconutCrab> config chứ có phải là cái gì chạy lúc runtime đâu
<vubuntor020> thi dang chet roi
<vubuntor020> nen fai xem va test
<vubuntor020> xem no ntn
<IronC4> chết rồi thì sợ gì nữa
<IronC4> có chết thêm dc đâu :v
<vubuntor020> hom trc cha hieu sao, dinh copy cache, dung lenh rm cache.log
<vubuntor020> nen tit luon
<vubuntor020> gio copy file backup squid vào
<vubuntor020> nó k chạy
<CoconutCrab> copy cache làm gì....
<vubuntor020> vì copy ra ngòai và mở = excell
<CoconutCrab> cái conf kia nó đọc 1 lần lúc khởi động thôi
<vubuntor020> sá»­a
<CoconutCrab> excel.....?
<vubuntor020> nhưng khi đẩy vào
<vubuntor020> k chạy đc
<vubuntor020> copy con squid.conf ra ngoai
<vubuntor020> mo dang text
<vubuntor020> va sua
<vubuntor020> sau do copy vao k chay dc
<CoconutCrab> sửa bằng gì?
<vubuntor020> = txt
<vubuntor020> k biet dung lenh
<vubuntor020> nen fai cp ra ngoai ban a
<IronC4> D:
<CoconutCrab> làm gì có chương trình nào tên txt?
<vubuntor020> gio file squid.conf do dinh dang exell
<IronC4> olo
<vubuntor020> mo dang text ra va sua
<CoconutCrab> thế nó ói cũng phải đạo...
<IronC4> file exel đuôi gì ta
<IronC4> xlsx há»­
<IronC4> okay
<IronC4> thế cài thêm M$ vào
<vubuntor020> hien minh co file confgi cũ
<vubuntor020> nhưng do truoc cp ve máy và mở bằng notpad để xem cấu hình
<CoconutCrab> thế thì nó banh là đúng
<CoconutCrab> :-<
<VHNgoc> >-:
<vubuntor020> và mở cả bằng exell nữa
<VHNgoc> hài dzị
<Stanley00> chắc là csv nhỉ?
<vubuntor020> nên giờ file đó định dạng toàn excel và notepad
<CoconutCrab> ( ._.)
<vubuntor020> vì k biết lệnh sửa trực tiếp nên fai cp về máy
<CoconutCrab> thôi được rồi
<vubuntor020> mở ra
<CoconutCrab> bạn sửa trực tiếp dùng nano
<CoconutCrab> bạn trước giờ đã dùng *nix làm những gì rồi?
<vubuntor020> trc chỉ dùng window,nhưng do it trc dùng squid làm proxy
<vubuntor020> nên chưa muốn thay nó
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: ngạc nhiên chưa? =))
<vubuntor020> và cũng lâu k dùng .nix nên k nhớ lệnh nào cả
<vubuntor020> vì gấp gáp nên muốn nhở các bạn
<vubuntor020> kinh nghiệm gfuiop
<CoconutCrab> thôi được rồi
<CoconutCrab> để sửa xong nó đã
<CoconutCrab> rồi tính tiếp
<CoconutCrab> đầu tiên bạn cp file squid.conf của máy đang chạy ra 1 chỗ *trên máy đó*
<CoconutCrab> để backup
<CoconutCrab> sau đó bạn gõ lệnh su -c 'nano squid.conf'
<CoconutCrab> để sửa file gốc
<CoconutCrab> xong thì restart lại
<CoconutCrab> restart squid
<IronC4> ờm
<IronC4> mà xài quái gì ko xài
<vubuntor020> vay ah
<IronC4> lại freebsd :v
<vubuntor020> thi the
<vubuntor020> doi co ma
<CoconutCrab> /etc/rc.d/squid.sh restart
<vubuntor020> nen chua mhk  sua
<CoconutCrab> dạng dạng thế
<CoconutCrab> freebsd tốt chứ
<CoconutCrab> networking tốt hơn linux đấy
<vubuntor020> ban Coconutcrab huong dan minh lai chut
<vubuntor020> nha
<vubuntor020> trc tien backup ok
<CoconutCrab> ^ chi tiết đúng thế kia thôi
<vubuntor020> sau do login
<vubuntor020> ben minh co 2 lop
<CoconutCrab> login gì........
<CoconutCrab> login sang root á?
<CoconutCrab> ừ
<IronC4> CoconutCrab: biết tốt, nhưng ít ai xài, muốn support mệt
<vubuntor020> co 2 user
<vubuntor020> 1 lop 1
<vubuntor020> 2 la su
<vubuntor020> vao do dung lenh gi?
<CoconutCrab> su ?
<CoconutCrab> su không thôi
<CoconutCrab> nói thật mình chả dùng freebsd bao giờ nên cũng chỉ biết mang máng lệnh nó là thế
<CoconutCrab> chứ không biết chính xác
<vubuntor020> keke
<CoconutCrab> dù cơ chế thì nó giống nhau
<vubuntor020> no giong nhau do
<CoconutCrab> còn chung chugn thì làm thế kia
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết các lệnh thì mình không rõ
<CoconutCrab> nhưng hướng là như vậy
<vubuntor020> sua file config
<vubuntor020> la nana- squid.conf a
<vubuntor020> hay dung lenh gi
<vubuntor020> va lenh restart squid la gi the ban?
<CoconutCrab> nana là cái gì....
<CoconutCrab> nano squid.conf
<vubuntor020> àd lệnh sửan đó à
<CoconutCrab> restart squid thì tìm trong thư mục /etc/rc.d/ có file nào tên squid hay squid.sh
<vubuntor020> sau sá»­a xong save ntn the ban
<CoconutCrab> thì gọi nó với tham số restart
<CoconutCrab> nó có hướng dẫn hết ở dưới đấy
<vubuntor020> vay ah
<vubuntor020> tks ban
<vubuntor020> de  minh thu lai
<vubuntor020> ah, the con truong hop
<vubuntor020> squid.conf minh copy ra ngoai, lo mo bang exell roi
<vubuntor020> thi lam ntn de cau hinh dc nhi?
<CoconutCrab> vứt nó đi
<vubuntor020> nhung no la file goc
<vubuntor020> minh muon sua no
<CoconutCrab> save text của nó lại dưới encoding UTF-8
<CoconutCrab> còn nếu bạn hỏi như thế làm ra sao thì mình chịu
<vubuntor020> ban oi
<vubuntor020> lenh nano k dc ban a
<CoconutCrab> vi
<CoconutCrab> vi cũng được
<CoconutCrab> nếu biết dùng
<vubuntor020> vi chi xem dc thoi ban a
<vubuntor020> minh vao su
<vubuntor020> va vi squid.còn
<vubuntor020> vi squid.conf ma k sua dc
<CoconutCrab> vào su rồi
<CoconutCrab> thì sửa ngon lành thôi
<CoconutCrab> có gì đâu nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> bạn dùng vi bao giờ chưa?
<IronC4> chắc chưa
<IronC4> :v
<IronC4> CoconutCrab: ko thấy toàn exel với notepad hử
<Stanley00> vubuntor020: bạn thử chạy "vi /tmp/abc" rồi sửa thử xem có được không?
<vubuntor020> k sua dc ban a
<vubuntor020> minh login vao su
<vubuntor020> va tim den thu muc luu squid.con
<vubuntor020> va dung lenh vi squid.conf
<vubuntor020> thi mo duoc ra
<vubuntor020> nhung muon bo  dau # di khong dc
<vubuntor020> vao vi /tmp/abc
<vubuntor020> thi danh duoc ban a
<vubuntor020> nhung vao vi squid.conf thi k lam gi dc
<IronC4> chmod +w squid.conf
<vubuntor020> ban oi
<vubuntor020> minh hoi phim len dong tren, xuong duoi thi ntn ban nhi
<IronC4> D:
<vubuntor020> vi dang mo file config bang vi
<vubuntor020> chmod + w squid.conf
<vubuntor020> vi squid.conf
<vubuntor020> enter thi xuong dong
<vubuntor020> nhugn muon ve dong truoc?
<vubuntor020> truoc do
<vubuntor020> de sua
<vubuntor020> ví du: dang la # acl  hhhhhh....
<vubuntor020> muon bo chu # di
<CoconutCrab> bấm x
<IronC4> D:
 * IronC4 bợp tai CoconutCrab 
<IronC4> CoconutCrab: chỉ xài nano đi
<IronC4> hay cài gui dzô?
<IronC4> gnome?
<IronC4> kde?
<IronC4> and gedit?
<IronC4> ya
<IronC4> gedit
<IronC4> it's gud
<IronC4> so gud
<CoconutCrab> chắc freebsd mặc định không cài nano
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor020> to bo di roi
<vubuntor020> gio muon thoat ra
<vubuntor020> hihi
<vubuntor020> save lai va thoat ra
<vubuntor020> kaka
<vubuntor020> thi ntn ban?\
<vubuntor020> huhu
<CoconutCrab> :wq
<vubuntor020> va muon tro ve dong tren nua?
<vubuntor020> wq la thoat a ban?
<CoconutCrab> :wq
<vubuntor020> to muon ve dau dong, cuoi dong va dong truoc thi lam ntn ban?
<IronC4> D:
<IronC4> hey, me see <-- --> symbol on keyboard
<IronC4> what do?
<CoconutCrab> bạn google cách dùng vi đi
<CoconutCrab> chỉ từng bước thì biết bao giờ mới xong...
<vubuntor020> k dc
<vubuntor020> hi
<IronC4> :3
 * IronC4 đạp CoconutCrab vào xó
<vubuntor020> enter thi no xuong dong
<vubuntor020> vi k biet ma
<vubuntor020> gio to hoi lenh la ve dau dong, ket thuc, va dong tren, save va quit
<vubuntor020> vua hoi vua tham khao chu
<vubuntor020> keke
<CoconutCrab> bao nhiêu thứ hỏi mất thời gian cho cả 2, tìm cái cheatsheet đọc có phải nhanh hơn không
<vubuntor020> u vi k biet tim o dau
<vubuntor020> cau cheatsheet nay hay qua, nhung chua du, ban con co tu khoa gi de search nua k ban
<CoconutCrab> http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/tim-hieu-ve-ung-dung-vi-trong-linux-84778
<vubuntor020> tks,
<vubuntor020> gio to hoi nha
<vubuntor020> hi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor020> to den dong do xoa di ok, gio muon them,sua xong do la thoat ra luon.
<vubuntor020> vi no co rat nhieu dong thi dung lenh gi de save va thoat ban nhi?
<CoconutCrab> đọc cái link kia đi :|
<vubuntor020> to doc roi nhung van k dc ban a
<vubuntor020> vi file squid.conf co 2k dong
<vubuntor020> gio dang sua dong 100, va muon thoat luon
<CoconutCrab> :wq
<vubuntor020> save va thoat ma mai k dc
<CoconutCrab> có liên quan gì đâu |:
<vubuntor020> vi no van la dau nhac #
<vubuntor020> va chu thich squid
<vubuntor020> k the nao danh dc lenh wq va
<CoconutCrab> thế bấm nhầm gì rồi
<CoconutCrab> :-<
<CoconutCrab> thế có nano không?
<vubuntor020> nano la gi ban
<vubuntor020> vi squid.conf thoi
<vubuntor020> va sua tren do
<vubuntor020> nhu cheatsheet
<CoconutCrab> chương trình sửa file text
<vubuntor020> ban chi do
<vubuntor020> gio muon thoat ra
<CoconutCrab> bấm esc 3 lần
<CoconutCrab> rồi :wt
<CoconutCrab> :wq
<vubuntor020> kaka
<vubuntor020> k dc
<vubuntor020> vay cu dong cua so lai
<vubuntor020> co tac dung k nhi
<vubuntor020> huhu
<CoconutCrab> nó hỏng đấy
<vubuntor020> ac
<vubuntor020> gio lam ntn ban?
<vubuntor020> a, ma ban co vao dc team k
<vubuntor020> hi
<vubuntor020> sua ho minh
<vubuntor020> hi
 * CoconutCrab không có team, và cũng không thích team
 * IronC4 kéo CoconutCrab vào team feed
<CoconutCrab> quit rồi huh
<CoconutCrab> giờ mới để ý bạn kia cũng kỳ quái
<IronC4> ờ
<IronC4> CoconutCrab: chắc troll
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> không phải troll
<vubuntor705> sao mà em cài codeblock vào rồi sao thử chạy code c++ mà nó báo lỗi "sh: 1: [path ] :permission denide
<vubuntor705> process return 126
<Stanley00> vubuntor705: để project trong thư mục home ấy, trên ntfs không chạy được đâu
<vubuntor705> tức là giờ phải để path là home hả bác
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<CoconutCrab> still dead er
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<CoconutCrab> coool
<vubuntor940> hello
<vubuntor940> em có cài windows 8 trước rồi, và sau đó cài ubuntu ở phân vùng khác, sau khi cài xong thì chỉ có boot được vào ubuntu mà mất boot vào windows 8, xin cho em cách khắc phục
<vubuntor401> em có cài windows 8 trước rồi, và sau đó cài ubuntu ở phân vùng khác, sau khi cài xong thì chỉ có boot được vào ubuntu mà mất boot vào windows 8, xin cho em cách khắc phục
<vubuntor689> có ai giúp em vụ này với! em cài code block ròi debug thử chương trình hello world nó báo vậy
<vubuntor689> the debuger executable is not set. to set it, go to setting compile and debugger  switch to the tool chain executable tab and select debugger programme
<vubuntor689> em vào đó rồi nhưng koh biêts thiết lập lại thế nào
<vubuntor970> ai đó giúp em lỗi trong codeblock với
<vubuntor970> the debuger executable is not set. to set it, go to setting compile and debugger  switch to the tool chain executable tab and select debugger programme
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-02
<vubuntor593> mình đang cài driver ati cho máy dùng ubuntu 12.04 lts, nó báo phải chạy như là super user, có ai biết cách để chạy như super user ko???
<vubuntor304> mình đang dùng ubuntu 12.04 và đang tìm giải pháp cho vân đề máy cực nóng (70 độ) dùng jupiter, máy dùng card ati radeon, mình có tìm google nhưng có ra kết quả nhưng có vài câu lệnh trong  chỉ dẫn ko thể chạy đc
<CoconutCrab> jupiter ?
<vubuntor304> ờ
<vubuntor304> quản lys pin
<vubuntor304> trước ko cài nó vào pin đc có 1h
<Stanley00> máy có bao nhiêu card VGA vậy bạn? 2 cái thì tắt cái card rời đi
<CoconutCrab> dùng lubuntu có thể tốt hơn đấy
<vubuntor304> hdh mới à bạn
<vubuntor304> hay sao mình ko biết
<CoconutCrab> hoặc tắt card đồ họa rời đi
<vubuntor304> ờ mình có kiếm nhưng trong đó có câu lệnh sudo cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt.dat
<vubuntor304> ko thể chạy đc
<vubuntor304> no such file or diẻctor
<CoconutCrab> chắc là bản cũ
<CoconutCrab> tắt card dồ họa rời phải àm thế à :-\
<CoconutCrab> tưởng vào bios là xong chứ
<vubuntor304> đang dùng 12.04 lts
<vubuntor304> ai biết đâu
<vubuntor304> thì tìm trên google thấy người ta chỉ dẫn, bài dài lắm
<Stanley00> tắt card rời thông qua switchero mà :((
<vubuntor304> nhiều câu lệnh
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor304> nhưng có câu đó là ko chạy đc
<Stanley00> còn cái bạn đưa là *hack* BIOS lận làm lung tung là tèo máy luôn đấy
<vubuntor304> ờ nghe bạn mình bảo dễ tèo lắm
<vubuntor304> nên ko dám nghich
<vubuntor304> mình có thử làm theo cách chỉnh nhân kernel j đó nhưng kết quả vẫn vậy
<vubuntor304> hiện tại là 65 độ
<vubuntor304> có lúc lên đến 70 độ
<Stanley00> nãy giờ vẫn chưa biết bạn đã làm gì, và gặp vấn đề gì? :(
<vubuntor304> à cụ thể là máy mình chạy rất nóng
<vubuntor304> card ati radeon ha 550v
<vubuntor304> card ati radeon hd 550v
<vubuntor304> cực kỳ nóng 70 độ
<vubuntor304> mình đã thử làm theo 1 số cách nhưng cũng ko đc
<Stanley00> đấy, mỗi cái nóng máy mà nói tới 4 câu. mà cái cần cụ thể : *những cách gì*, báo lỗi gì thì chả thấy đâu...
<Stanley00> giống như kiểu đi khám bác sĩ : hu hu, bs ơi, em bệnh, em mệt, em blah em blah em blah... mà chả chịu để khám/ đo gì hết :(
<vubuntor304> chình nhân kernel j đó, vs cách gỡ driver card ati ra
<Stanley00> chỉnh gì của kernel?
<vubuntor304> nguời ta chỉ gõ vầy gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<vubuntor304> rồi
<vubuntor304> thay GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1 acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux”
<vubuntor304> lộn
<vubuntor304> thay cái này
<vubuntor304> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash”
<vubuntor304> bằng cái này
<vubuntor304> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1 acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux”
<vubuntor304> save lại
<vubuntor304> rồi update gurb
<vubuntor304> grub
<Stanley00> thế bạn có biết nó làm gì không? @@
<Stanley00> làm linux mà không hiểu thì nguy hiểm lắm nhá
<vubuntor304> mà giờ sao đây bạn
<Stanley00> bạn biết file permission? /etc/rc.local? bash shell căn bản không?
<vubuntor304> rồi
<vubuntor304> ko biêt luôn
<Stanley00> rồi, vậy thôi, cài driver ati thông qua cái device driver của Ubuntu đi
<vubuntor304> cụ thể là thế nào ???
<Stanley00> chịu, thế là cụ thể lắm rồi đó bạn, không hiểu thì google thêm chi tiết nha. thân.
<vubuntor304> ờ
<vubuntor304> tks
<Stanley00> giờ /me chả dùng Ubuntu , nên chả chỉ từng cú click được đâu
<vubuntor027> Chào cac` bạn, mình đang gặp một số vấn đề các bạn giúp đỡ nhé
<vubuntor027> mình cài ubuntu trên win 7 bắng wubi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor027> khi restart máy thì xuất hiện lỗi này
<vubuntor027> udevd timeout: killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci:
<CoconutCrab> lỗi nặng rồi
<CoconutCrab> bạn dùng thử livecd có vấn đề gì không?
<vubuntor027> sao vậy bạn
<CoconutCrab> có 2 khả năng, hoặc là wubi đơ, hoặc là ubuntu chưa hỗ trợ máy bạn
<CoconutCrab> wubi đơ thì chịu, khỏi fix
<CoconutCrab> còn ubuntu hỗ trợ hay không thì có thể thử bằng live CD/USB
<vubuntor027> mình cài wubi một lần được rồi
<vubuntor027> nhưng khi đó windown bị lỗi
<vubuntor027> mình cài lại
<CoconutCrab> vậy có lẽ bạn nên xóa wubi/ubuntu khỏi máy rồi cài lại
<vubuntor027> lúc này thì cài wubi không được
<CoconutCrab> hoặc thử restart lại phát nữa
<CoconutCrab> trên kia là lỗi không load được driver
<CoconutCrab> lỗi này khó, tốt hơn hết nên thử đến chừng nào được
<CoconutCrab> chứ tìm nguyên nhân chính xác mà sửa thì mệt lắm
<vubuntor027> ok, để mình thử bằng livecd xem sao
<vubuntor027> mình có thề cài windown và ubuntu trên cùng parttion bằng livecd đuôc không hem
<Stanley00> không được, và /me cũng không thấy có lý do nào để cài như vậy cả
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> cứ thử xem nó có ói không thôi
<vubuntor027> :D
<vubuntor675> cho minh hoi cai banj oi]
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-04
<vubuntor097> 1. Mở Mynetworks places: chọn view workgroub computer   2. chọn máy vpmyquy server    3. Chọn máy in   4. Chọn yes   5. chọn Ok    6. Tìm ben trái chữ HP, ben phải hp 1020 như hình sau do OK   7. Cuối cùng chọn set as defealt printer   Vậy là xong
<vubuntor097> Cho minh hỏi lúc cài driver máy HP 1020 được chia sẻ từ Ubuntu 13.04 thì mình làm 7 bước như vậy (mới làm được hôm trước) nhưng khi về chổ anh kia kết nối đến bước 6 nó báo lỗi no driver fuond thì mình làm như thế nào (Nó kêu tìm file INF gi do ma minh tìm mãi không được
<Stanley00> Bạn đang làm trên window?
<vubuntor097> Mình kết nối máy in HP 1020 của ubuntu 13.04 từ winxp
<Stanley00> đó là do windown không có driver. tìm driver cho nó đi, và nó cũng không thuộc vấn đề của ubuntu... miễn support.
<vubuntor097> Lúc kết nối nó không hiện cái bảng chọn driver HP mà nó kêu tìm file INF ma minh không biết INF ở đâu. Minh có đĩa driver luôn cài luôn mà nó không nhận bạn
<Stanley00> file inf thường là file cài driver mà, có lẽ bạn chưa cài đúng driver.
<vubuntor097> mình cài trước cho nó in luôn được rồi mà không được. tại anh đó ảnh sài 2 máy ubuntu và 1 máy xp nên phải chia sẻ qua mạng vậy đó
<Stanley00> "và nó cũng không thuộc vấn đề của ubuntu... miễn support."
<Stanley00> mà /me cũng chả biết support thế nào. chưa cài máy in bao giờ
<vubuntor097> hihi. cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor097> Mình đi cài dùm mấy anh dự án nguồn mở ở xã mà kiểu này không được rồi. Cám ơn bạn nhiều
<Stanley00> lý do ở bên window mà, liên quan gì tới *nguồn mở* đâu? @@
<vubuntor097> hihi cam on ban
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-05
<vubuntor680> hi
<vubuntor680> khi khởi động ubuntu tới màn hình đăng nhập
<vubuntor680> mình có nhập user,pass đúng rồi.. nó chỉ nháy đen màn hình một cái
<vubuntor680> rồi trở lại màn hình đăng nhập
<vubuntor680> cho mình hỏi cách khắc phục chỗ này
<vubuntor680> thanks
<_Tux_> vubuntor680: bạn dùng VGA gì
<_Tux_> đã cài driver nào chưa?
<vubuntor680> tối qua mình vào bình thường
<vubuntor680> mới chỉ bị hôm nay thôi
<vubuntor680> mình xài GeForce 1G
<vubuntor680> driver đầy đủ
<_Tux_> vubuntor680: thế tối qua bạn làm gì
<_Tux_> với ubuntu?
<vubuntor680> ah.. cài database oracle 11g
<vubuntor680> vì database oracle k cho cài trên root.. nên mình có tạo 1 user khác.
<vubuntor680> user đó chỉ để cài đặt oracle thôi... còn đăng nhập vần xài user ban đầu
<vubuntor680> tới màn hình đăng nhập, nhập sai pass thì nó vẫn báo sai
<vubuntor680> nhập đúng pass thì thì nháy đen, rồi quay lại màn hình đăng nhập
<_Tux_> vubuntor680: xóa mấy file ~/.Xau... gì đó đi thử xem
<_Tux_> vubuntor680: đọc cái ~/.xerrors nữa
<vubuntor680> k đăng nhập dc... sao vào xóa ??
<vubuntor680> đăng nhập = guest thì đâu có permit
<_Tux_> ~/.xsession-errors
<_Tux_> vubuntor680: dùng command line mà xóa
<_Tux_> lolz
<_Tux_> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+auto+logout+to+login+screen&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<_Tux_> just f**king google
<vubuntor680> ok.. để mình thử lại.. nãy có thử install gnome mà vẫn k dc
<vubuntor680> thanks nhé
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-06
<vubuntor093> tình  hình là em  cài pidgin bẳng gói tar.bz2. Khi ./configure thì nó báo lỗi The intltool scripts were not found. Please install intltool. Em lênsynaptic mà kiếm ko thấy gói intltool. Qua https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intltool/0.50.2-2 lấy về vẫn k cài được. Có bác nào giúp em với!
<vubuntor093> bác @tux hay anh @n0bawk giúp em phát nào
<vubuntor093> :p
<Stanley00> tại sao không cài gói trong kho, cài chi gói tar cho cực khổ vậy? :-ss
<vubuntor093> thầy bảo thằng bạn em cài bằng gói tar.nó cài không được, xách qua nhờ em T.T.
<vubuntor093> máy nó thiếu nhiều gói quá
<vubuntor093> h em cũng chả  biết bắtđầu từ đâu
<Stanley00> để làm gì nhỉ? làm bài tập à?
<vubuntor093> đại khái là cài đặt ok
<vubuntor093> remove
<vubuntor093> rồi bữa sau lên cài lại cho ổng xem
<Stanley00> vậy là bài tập?
<vubuntor093> mà h nó vứt máy lại kêu  em cài dùm
<vubuntor093> R.R
<vubuntor093> T.T
<vubuntor093> chắc bài tập
<vubuntor093> vì em cũng ko hỏi chi
<Stanley00> thế thì hỏi kỹ đi, nhiều khi lại đi làm chuyện thừa
<vubuntor093> e3of
<vubuntor093> bạn thân mà
<vubuntor093> @@
<vubuntor093> máy em
<Stanley00> tốn sức vô ích, với lại nếu là bài tập thì hỏi kỹ cái đề luôn
<Stanley00> cài từ source với cài đặt nó khác nhau lắm
<vubuntor093> vào synaptic thì thấy cái intltool
<vubuntor093> mà máy nó thì search ko có
<vubuntor093> túmlaij
<vubuntor093> bác  có cao kiến j ko?
<vubuntor093> :p
 * Stanley00 đã để sẵn hướng đi rồi đó, muốn đi hay không thì tùy
 * Stanley00 chả dại gì đi tìm hiểu cách cài pidgin từ source khi không cần thiết cả
<vubuntor093> h em phải cài bằng file tar bác nợ
<vubuntor093> yêu cầu là thế
<vubuntor093> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pidgin/files/Pidgin/
<vubuntor093> em lấy source từ  đây
<vubuntor093> rồi cài
<vubuntor093> T.T
<Stanley00> thế là đã đi hỏi rồi đấy hở?
<vubuntor093> hỏi sao bác?
<vubuntor093> ý bác là sao?
<vubuntor093> mà có cái này hay
<Stanley00> nãy giờ /me nói gì bạn chả hiểu à?
<vubuntor093> máy thằng này
<vubuntor093> em ko chạy được lênh j với aptitude
<vubuntor093> chả hiểu
<vubuntor093> bác ơi
<vubuntor093> em muốn cài bằng tar
<Stanley00> vậy thì im lặng và nghe cái
<vubuntor093> tại vì
<Stanley00> OK?
<vubuntor093> em đã cài bằng ubuntu software center rồi
<vubuntor093> thôi bác  nói  đi
<vubuntor093> em lắng nghe
<Stanley00> trả lời dùm mấy câu sau nha.
<Stanley00> 1. đây là bài tập thầy giao? hay muốn tìm hiểu? nếu là bài tập thì đề bài *cụ thể* và *chính xác* là gì?
<Stanley00> hết
<vubuntor093> em chỉ biết chính xác là em giúp nó, cài cho được bằng gói tar. Sau đó remove, để nó cài lại cho thầy xem.
<vubuntor093> đề bài cụ thể là cài pidgin bằng gói tar
<vubuntor093> hết
<Stanley00> thật không đấy? sao lúc nãy bảo là *chắc bài tập*? @@
<vubuntor093> tại vì emko hỏi rõ ràng nó chi. chỉ biết nhiệm vụ mình là phải cài được cho nó. em cũng cố chấp lắm. Sáng h em ngâm cứu mà vẫn chưa cài đc. Bảo nó về rồi, để máy đó em làm xong thì gọi đt kêu nó lên
<vubuntor093> bác giúp em tay
<vubuntor093> @@
<vubuntor093> em thử cài bằng ubuntu soft wate center rồi remove
<vubuntor093> sau đó cài bằng tar nhưng cũng chả đc
<vubuntor093> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/base/intltool
<vubuntor093> em qua đó lấy cái intltool.deb về cài vẫn đcc
 * Stanley00 không thích làm chuyện thừa thãi, tốn sức vô ích... không cần thiết thì không nên đụng tới source
<vubuntor093> nhưng giờ cần thiết
<vubuntor093> :v
<vubuntor093> đại khái h em install cái intltool ko đc
<vubuntor093> :(((
 * Stanley00 vẫn chưa thấy lý do thuyết phục cho lắm.
<vubuntor093> thiệt tình là em ko hiểu bác nói j nữa
 * Stanley00 đang cảm thấy có 1 sự *không thành thật* nhẹ ở đây...
<vubuntor093> chưa thấy lý do thuyết phục là sao?
<vubuntor093> sax
<vubuntor093> ý bác là em nói láo ấyhar
<vubuntor093> em chả có lý do gì để láo bác cả
<Stanley00> *không thành thật* != *nói láo*...
<Stanley00> sao mọi người cứ thích suy diễn xa thế nhỉ? câu chữ có bao nhiêu đó thì hiểu bao nhiêu đó là đủ rồi.
<vubuntor093> mà có nói láo thì cũng chẳng đưa ra cái lý do tào lao  đó đâu
<vubuntor093> anh @nobawk đâu  rồi  giúp em caí nào T.T
<Stanley00> sn n0bawk: có người quen nhờ kìa =))
<Stanley00> èo, chờ mấy sn đó có vẻ lâu đấy, bạn có muốn *tám* chuyện chút không?
<vubuntor093> èo
<vubuntor093> mình phải làm cái này cho xong
<vubuntor093> lát nữa còn có việc nữa
<Stanley00> vậy chắc là không có thời gian rồi nhỉ? vậy thôi /me quay lại code tiếp vậy. Cơ mà hint cho nè, đọc manpage của apt-get đi, có cái hay lắm đấy
<vubuntor093> mình ko có học lập trình :p
<vubuntor093> bạn có thương thì chỉ chô nào luôn đi
<vubuntor093> :p
<vubuntor093> mình chỉ có máu vọc thôi. Nhưng thiệt giờ là ko có thời gian  :(. mình học bên hệ thống nhúng mà :(
 * Stanley00 cũng từ gốc nhúng ra mà. Thiệt là nhúng thì phải nghiên cứu cái này cho đàng hoàng, không vội được đâu =))
<vubuntor431> chả biết nhập đoạn code nào
<vubuntor431> nó shut down luôn
<vubuntor431> :v
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor431> anh n0bak đẹp trai
<vubuntor431> giúp em phát coi
<vubuntor431> :D
 * n0bawk tự thấy mình xấu trai
<vubuntor431> em thấy đẹp trai là đc mà :v
<n0bawk> thôi ko chém gió nữa
<vubuntor431> anh kéo lên đọc lại cái lỗi cua em cái
<vubuntor431> :D
<n0bawk> cuối cùng là bị làm sao :))
<vubuntor431> cuối cùng là em cài pidgin bằng gói tar.bz bị lỗi anh ơi
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<vubuntor431> để em nhập lại
<vubuntor431> tại sáng h em nhập nhiều quá
<vubuntor431> nên cũng chẳng nhớ j cả
<vubuntor431> :p
<vubuntor016> đây anh
<vubuntor016> nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor016> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  build-essential : Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not installable                    Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<vubuntor016> anh bawk đâu rồi
<vubuntor016> đây lỗi khi em cài pidgin
<vubuntor016> configure: error: The intltool scripts were not found. Please install intltool.
<vubuntor016> anh băkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vubuntor016> anh bawk chơi ác ghê
<vubuntor016> TT
<vubuntor016> chạy đau mất tiểuooig
<Stanley00> mấy sn trên này ít khi rảnh rỗi lắm =))
<vubuntor016> @stanley00
<vubuntor016> làm sao để add rep intltool vào synaptic nhỉ>
<Stanley00> vubuntor016:  gõ /join #pidgin và qua đó hỏi đi bạn, /me không có hứng thú lắm với chuyện này
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install -f
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> trông có vẻ như version cũ rích
<vubuntor016> đúng rồi
<vubuntor016> máy nó có mấy gói chả có
<vubuntor016> mà máy em lại có
<n0bawk> hơ hơ
<n0bawk> ubuntu version?
<vubuntor016> h em muốn add cái intltool vào synaptic
<vubuntor016> 12.04 LTS
<n0bawk> túm lại là sudo apt-get update
<n0bawk> sau đó sudo apt-get install
<vubuntor016> rồi anh
<vubuntor016> @@
<n0bawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor016> sudo apt-get install intltoot
<n0bawk> vào cái chỗ repository tich vào
<vubuntor016> ko đc
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get update?
<vubuntor016> rồi anh
<vubuntor016> E: Package 'intltool' has no installation candidate
<n0bawk> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<vubuntor016> vào search trong syanaptic thì ko thấy cái gói intltool
<vubuntor016> mở cái file ấy lên rồi sau nữa anh
<vubuntor016> alo alo alo
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor016
<ubot2> vubuntor016: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> thôi tự xử đi :))
<n0bawk> ko cài đc thì xoá đi cài lại :))
<vubuntor016> xóa cái chi anh
<vubuntor016> có cài được đâu mà xóa
<vubuntor016> em tự xử sáng h rồi
<vubuntor016> :(
<n0bawk> xoá unbutu đi cài lại
<vubuntor016> á
<vubuntor016> có phải máy em đâu
<vubuntor016> @@
<n0bawk> bảo paste ko paste thì thôi bye nhá
<n0bawk> chuẩn bị đi chơi đây :))
<vubuntor016> á á á
<vubuntor016> giúp em đã
<vubuntor016> paster  rooifcoppy qua cho anh xem hả
<n0bawk> tóm lại chắc là cấu hình repository chưa đủ thôi
<vubuntor016> dạ em cũng biết thế
<n0bawk> vào synaptic mà cấu hình thêm mấy cái còn thiếu xong rồi chạy pudate lại
<n0bawk> rồ icài
<n0bawk> hết
<vubuntor016> nhưng ko biết làm sao
<n0bawk> thôi chuồn đã :))
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor016> Á Á Á
<vubuntor016> TỪ TỪ  ANH
<vubuntor016> MẤY CÁI CÒN THIẾU LÀ CÁI NÀO ANH
<vubuntor016> @@
<vubuntor016> chơi kỳ quá T:((((
<n0bawk> vào synaptic mà tự tìm hiểu :))
<n0bawk> !synaptic | vubuntor016
<ubot2> vubuntor016: Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<vubuntor016> 404not found :v
<n0bawk> copy paste :))
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-29
<vubuntor678> install snort trên ubuntu 14.04
<OfficeCrab> .g install snort trên ubuntu 14.04
<SuperLuserv2> OfficeCrab: http://wiki.aanval.com/wiki/Community:Snort_2.9.2.3_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu_12.04,_with_Barnyard2,_Pulledpork,_and_Aanval
<Didiot> helo
 * DriedCrab dòm sovietw0rm 
 * favadi đề nghị DriedCrab kick sovietw0rm
 * DriedCrab trốn
<n0bawk`> sợ viết worm?
<DriedCrab> why kicking?
<Didiot> hello
<DriedCrab> olleh
<Didiot> mn cho t hỏi ubuntu có ghost đc như kiểu của windows k?
<Didiot> k biết làm thế nào
<DriedCrab> không được
<_Tux_> ubuntu lởm
<Didiot> thế làm thế nào để khi mà máy bị hỏng hoặc lỗi thì có thể dùng 1 file nào đó để đưa máy về trạng thái lúc mình đang dùng í
<Didiot> chứ cài mới rồi update rồi cài lại phần mềm
<Didiot> mệt lắm
<DriedCrab> thường thì chả mấy khi nó hỏng kiểu windows
<Didiot> vừa dùng cái backups mà chả hiểu sao backup xong nó lên tới gần 100gb
<Didiot> rõ là bỏ chọn /home rồi
<Didiot> hajzzz
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-30
<FlyingChicken> oh fuck :(
<FlyingChicken> sci-hub die cmnr rồi :(((
<n0bawk`> FlyingChicken: hé hé
<vubuntor738> chao cac ban
<vubuntor738> minh dang sai ubuntu
<vubuntor738> o cung NTFS
<vubuntor738> nhưng mình vào DOS chia them 1 ổ
<vubuntor738> nhung apply thì lỗi
<vubuntor738> bạn nào có thể hướng dẫn mình cách khắc phục không
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-03
<vubuntor915> Cho em hoi xiu duoc khong a!
<StupeedCrab> ko
<vubuntor915> ""
<n0bawk> hết xiú rồi
<StupeedCrab> yup
<n0bawk> khỏi hỏi :))
 * StupeedCrab đóng cửa shop
<vubuntor915> troll kinh vay ba
<vubuntor915> cho em hoi ti =.=
<vubuntor633> Xin chao!
<StupeedCrab> :-/
<StupeedCrab> đóng cửa rồi, quay lại làm gì?
<vubuntor633> Em moi vo!
<vubuntor633> Cho em hoi 1 ti thoi a!
<StupeedCrab> ờ
<StupeedCrab> sắp hết 1 tí rồi đấy
<StupeedCrab> lúc nãy là 1 xíu, giờ là 1 xíu
<StupeedCrab> tí*
<vubuntor633> da em cam on
<vubuntor633> a cho em hoi bay gio em mat quyan boot de vao win 7 roi thi phai lam sao a?
<StupeedCrab> có vụ mất quyền boot à?
<vubuntor633> kieu la luc em cai ubuntu xong thi no vo thang ubuntu ma khong qua lua chon win7 hay ubuntu (em ngu cong nghe lam .....)
<StupeedCrab> ủa
<vubuntor633> sr e khong biet lam sao de go co dau!!! Thuc su xin loi !!!
<StupeedCrab> nếu không có lựa chọn
<StupeedCrab> thì chắc là bạn xóa win rồi
<StupeedCrab> nếu chưa xóa thì sẽ có lựa chọn đấy
<vubuntor633> anh dung noi cau dau long nhu the! TT
<StupeedCrab> thường thì là vậy
<StupeedCrab> còn quá trình cài thì bạn có kể gì đâu mà mình biết nó còn hay không
<vubuntor633> anh ho tro truc tiep duoc khong a?
<vubuntor633> giong nhu teamviewer day a!
<StupeedCrab> không biết
<StupeedCrab> mình không biết dùng teamviewer
<vubuntor633> ben ubuntu co cai tuong tu khong a?
<StupeedCrab> không biết
<StupeedCrab> không làm bao giờ
<vubuntor633> vi du nhu o dia ben win 7cua e van con thi ben ubuntu no nam o dau vay a?
<StupeedCrab> vào file ấy
<StupeedCrab> nó sẽ hiện ra ở cái danh sách bên trái
<vubuntor633> chac xac dinh cmnr oa oa
<StupeedCrab> chắc vậy
<vubuntor633> hu hu
<vubuntor633> thoi camon a nha!
<vubuntor633> di tu tu day :)
<StupeedCrab> uhm
<vubuntor633> vinh biet
<StupeedCrab> bai
<vubuntor180> Các bác giúp em với ạ
<vubuntor180> . trang web của em tự nhiên không hiển thị được ảnh. Em nghĩ là do quyền thực thi trong thư mục chứa ảnh
<vubuntor180> help me!!
<vubuntor180> nhưng mình lại không biết làm thế nào để xử lý
<_Tux_> bạn là dev?
<vubuntor180> đúng rồi
<vubuntor180> mấy hôm trước nó vẫn hiển thị bt
<vubuntor180> quền của thư mục mình đã chmod về 777 hết rồi
<vubuntor180> vẫn không hiển thị đc
<_Tux_> thế thì liên lạc với thằng sysad
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor180> :)
 * _Tux_ đếu phải dev nên đếu biết :v
<Dynamo> =)) 777
<vubuntor180> 777 rồi chứ nhưng không dc nên mới cần hỏi các pro
<_Tux_> Dynamo: anh dev trả lời bạn ấy đê
<_Tux_> :v
<sovietw0rm> .window 2
<CoconutCrab> .window 3
 * _Tux_ bật antivirus
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-04
<vubuntor102> mình muốn nghiên cứu về linux thì có đề tài nào k? m.n cho ý kiến cái
<vubuntor329> xin chao
<vubuntor329> xin loi con ai online khong?
<_Tux__> không có ai online cả
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-05
<chungbd> lol
<vubuntor793> giúp mình với
<vubuntor793> mình dùng bản 14.04 mà root vào nó bảo là ko thay đổi đc mật khẩu
<n0bawk> nó bảo như lào?
<n0bawk> mặc định account root ko đc enable đâu
<vubuntor586> bị lỗi ni đây
<vubuntor586> [IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gyJgWdLR2Z8/VDGDZw6OOcI/AAAAAAAAtIU/sOZsSFjoVfk/s0/IMG-20141006-00001.jpg[/IMG]
<SuperLuserv2> [ Error 404 (Not Found)!!1 ] - lh3.googleusercontent.com
<vubuntor586> https://www.mediafire.com/?txtlex781f6nbr4
<SuperLuserv2> [ IMG-20141006-00001 ] - www.mediafire.com
<vubuntor586> giúp mình với
<n0bawk> bạn phải enable account root đã
<n0bawk> mà bạn change ở chỗ nào thế
<n0bawk> .g enable root account ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> n0bawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<n0bawk> vubuntor586: sudo -i
<n0bawk> rồi chạy passwd thử xem
<vubuntor586> gõ vào dòng root đó hả?
<vubuntor586> mình làm theo cái ni http://lebinh234.name.vn/dang-nhap-ubuntu-khi-quen-password/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Đăng nhập Ubuntu khi quên password | LEBINH234 ] - lebinh234.name.vn
<vubuntor586> gõ dòng lệnh đó vào chỗ nào rứa bạn
<vubuntor586> @@
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-28
<vubuntor205> xin chào admin
<CoconutCrab> admin xin chào bạn
<vubuntor205> máy mình xài Lubuntu bản mới nhất
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor205> Laptop không hiện Pin Progess
<vubuntor205> phần General
<vubuntor205> vào Preference -> power manager
<MrTuxHdb> vote thay màn hình
<vubuntor205> không có dấu check Alway Show icon
<CoconutCrab> hở
<CoconutCrab> lubuntu bản mấy ấy nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> thực ra thì dùng gần hết pin nó tự mọc ra thôi
<CoconutCrab> lxde*
<vubuntor205> mình xài bản mới nhất
<CoconutCrab> lâu lắm rồi mìn chả dùng lubuntu cũng chịu à
<CoconutCrab> :-
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: vivid là lxde 0.5.0
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<Stanley00> vubuntor205: bạn còn đó không?
<vubuntor205> Lubutn 15.04
<vubuntor205> sorry bạn mình busy mới nãy
<vubuntor205> nên reply trễ
<Stanley00> vubuntor205: à, mình chưa hỏi mà :3
<Stanley00> vubuntor205: trong chỗ power manager không thấy cái show icon à?
<vubuntor205> yes
<vubuntor205> chỉ có show-notification thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor205: vậy bạn thử cách này nhé, "      Right-click the Taskbar > Add/remove items from the panel > Add" rồi chọn cái battery hay power monitor gì đó xem
<vubuntor205> để mình thử xem
<Stanley00> vubuntor205: lúc trước dùng lxde /me chỉ biết cách này, không biết lubuntu thì nó có gì khác không nữa
<vubuntor205> WOW
<vubuntor205> it;s worked for me
<vubuntor205> nó hiện 1 thanh màu xanh
<vubuntor205> nhưng mình muốn nó hiện số to giống MAC có được ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor205: uhm, đúng rồi đó, nó chỉ có cái thanh xấu xí đó đó
<Stanley00> vubuntor205: bạn thử vào phần config cho cái plugin đó xem, mình nhớ là có thì phải
<vubuntor205> ko có rùi bạn ơi
<vubuntor205> ước gì config được cái theme của nó
<vubuntor205> nhìn kì cụcc quá
<vubuntor205> T_T
<Stanley00> vubuntor205: theme của cái lxde hay của cái battery đó?
<vubuntor205> của battery đó bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor205: à, cái đó hình như chỉ đổi được màu và độ rộng của cái thanh thôi.
<Stanley00> vubuntor205: không thì bạn thử cài mấy cái power indicator khác trong repo xem
<vubuntor205> ok bạn
<vubuntor205> thanks
<vubuntor205> bạn có repo nào theme đẹp ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor205: theme thì mình chỉ lên gnome-look mà kiếm thôi à :3
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-30
<vubuntor660> Minh ko the nao cai dat ibus de go tieng viet tren 14.10 duoc. Co ai biet gi ve vu nay giup minh voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor660: khi cài thì nó báo lỗi gì mà bạn không cài được?
<vubuntor660> Hoi 14.04 minh cai roi cung OK nhung sau khi nang len 14.10 no van hien bieu tuong Unikey nhung bi mo va trogn text entry cung ko co
<Stanley00> vubuntor660: vậy thì bạn thử cài lại unikey rồi reboot thử chưa?
<vubuntor660> Minh cai thi no bao
<vubuntor660> ibus-unikey is already the newest version.
<vubuntor660> Nhung luc #ibus restart thi
<vubuntor660> Can't connect to IBus.
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-01
<vubuntor917> Trong System Seting cua minh tren U 14.10 khong co Language Support va cung ko cai Unikey dc la sao mn. Ai biet ve vd nay ho tro minh voi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor917: Input Method
<MrTuxHdb> nó đấy
<gioans> xin choa
<gioans> co ai o day khong ?
<CoconutCrab> ko
<CoconutCrab> chết hết rồi
<gioans> ConconutCrab: giup nhe ?
<CoconutCrab> hem
 * CoconutCrab oằn oằn
<gioans> SQL cho ubuntu the nao ?
<gioans> c# lap trinh do hoa nua?
<CoconutCrab> C# + đồ họa thì bên windows
<CoconutCrab> SQL thì như mọi nền tảng khác
<MrTuxHdb> back to windows
<gioans> thay ubuntu nhanh hon
<gioans> khong phai lo virus
<gioans> muon co day du phan mem do ma khong co
<CoconutCrab> quít luôn
<CoconutCrab> very fast
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu hình như mọi người con là 1 cái windows khác
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<lewtds> makes sense mà = )
<vubuntor003> Các bạn cho mình hỏi có cài đặt song song window 10 với ubuntu được không?
<CoconutCrab> được
<vubuntor003> cách cài đặt giống với win 8.1 à bạn?
<CoconutCrab> chắc thế (chưa cài thử)
<CoconutCrab> nhưng về lý thuyết thì không có ván đề gì
<vubuntor003> ok thanks nhé
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-02
<vubuntor514> Hi
<vubuntor514> Hi
<Stanley00> hi?
<MrTuxHdb> vào cười cái rồi đi ra
<MrTuxHdb> ma à
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
 * Stanley00 dòm dòm vubuntor277 
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-03
<vubuntor342> xin chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor342> minh xin huong dan add PPA Ubuntu-VN de cai Unikey
<vubuntor342> minh danh lenh nay
<vubuntor342> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-vn/ppa
<vubuntor342> nhung no cho ă luc roi bao loi
<vubuntor342> no cho 1 luc roi bao loi
<lewtds> cần gì ppa?
<lewtds> bạn đang đọc guide nào đấy?
<lewtds> unikey có sẵn trong repo rồi
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor342> hi
<vubuntor342> cam on ban nha
<vubuntor342> minh doc o day
<vubuntor342> http://topthuthuat.com/thu-thuat-ubuntu/cach-cai-dat-bo-go-tieng-viet-ibus-tren-ubuntu
<SuperLuserv3> [ Cách cài đặt bộ gõ tiếng việt iBus trên Ubuntu 14.04 ] - topthuthuat.com
<lewtds> guide lởm v~
<vubuntor342> hic
<vubuntor342> sao minh chay lenh tren roi ma vao text ko thay nhi
<vubuntor342> co phai update gi nua ko ban
<lewtds> logout/login
<lewtds> vubuntor342: https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/G%C3%B5-ti%E1%BA%BFng-Vi%E1%BB%87t
<SuperLuserv3> [ Gõ tiếng Việt · Ubuntu-VN/wiki Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<vubuntor768> hay qúa được rồi
<vubuntor768> cám ơn bạn nhiều nha
<vubuntor768> khuya rồi chúc bạn ngủ ngon
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-04
 * masterwolf testing
